# Was hasst ihr am meisten an Random-Gruppen?



## Lovac (7. Juli 2010)

Hey,

ich wollte mal wissen was ihr am meisten an "LFG Tool rnd Gruppen" hasst?
Also ich spiele atm eine Diszi Priesterin hoch. Und ich hasse es wenn die Gruppe grade in die Ini geportet wurde und der
Tank sofort los rusht und alles pullt obwohl ich grade am Buffen war und die anderen auch. Es soll kein mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fred sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will nur wissen was die anderen Leute nicht mögen (Vllt uns Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Eiszaepfle (7. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist es genau das Gegenteil,
bin Tank und leg ja eigtl schon ein relativ flottes tempo vor. Aber ich hasse es wenn einer meint "gogo, pull" "schneller" usw...

Schlimm wirds wenn sie anfangen non-stop selber zu pullen während man eine mob-grp schon kämpft -.-"


----------



## Aggropip (7. Juli 2010)

...... wenn ich als tank rein gehe, umspeccen möchte und dann sofort obwohl ich nicht mal mana habe *gogogo* kommt -.-

ich bin pala tank und kein warri lasst mich wenigstens noch was trinken..... gott verdammt


----------



## -t3xX- (7. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn jetzt jemand schreibt er habe das gleiche erlebt wie du wird sich daran nichts ändern nur weil du
es hier rein postest! xD


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Eiszaepfle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau das Gegenteil,
> bin Tank und leg ja eigtl schon ein relativ flottes tempo vor. Aber ich hasse es wenn einer meint "gogo, pull" "schneller" usw...
> 
> Schlimm wirds wenn sie anfangen non-stop selber zu pullen während man eine mob-grp schon kämpft -.-"



Die unfreundlichkeit und das Ninja- Looten :S


----------



## WackoJacko (7. Juli 2010)

Am meisten hasse ich:

- Leute die bei Inis wie Oculus oder HdB instant leaven (meist Tanks oder healer)
- Wenn leute an den einfachsten movementbossen failen (Boss in HdB wo man versteinert wird wenn man net außer range läuft)
- Ebay Chars (oft genug welche gesehen bzw geschlussfolgert)

die liste könnte ich endlos weiterführen^^

mfg


----------



## Bastedblader (7. Juli 2010)

Erst mal Guten Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stört - ich spiele grad meinen twink tank warri - das immer irg so welche Vollpfosten in die gruppe kommen die total unfähig sind zu buffen ;( oder welche die als heal drin sind und alles pullen und so immer wipe verursachen.
Was mich stört wen ich mti 80er unter wegs bin-ganz einfach immer diese bots, DK im allgemeinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die PvPler mit null dmg aber 100% agressivität mir gegenüber alls tank, weil die alles pullen und ich ned so schnell alles abspotten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxemio (7. Juli 2010)

nach dem bestätigungscheck am anfang, dann kommt die Gruppe in die ini und der erste leavt schon wieder..... da könnt ich kotzen!!!	(sry für wortwahl - aber tatsache)


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

-t3xX- schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jetzt jemand schreibt er habe das gleiche erlebt wie du wird sich daran nichts ändern nur weil du
> es hier rein postest! xD


Super Begründung, das trifft auf 90% der Threads zu, warum machen wir es dann? Weil wir es können.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> "og og"



Ich kanns echt nicht mehr lesen *kotzanfall*


----------



## Dabow (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse Leute die :

# 1 Ihre Klasse nicht spielen können
# 2 og og schreiben
# 3 den Chat zumüllen
# 4 die GRP direkt am Anfang verlassen
# 5 Leute die ständig afk müssen


----------



## bzzzu (7. Juli 2010)

1. willkürlich Leute aus der Gruppe kicken und denen dann die ID versauen (ja, es gibt noch Spieler, die vielleicht das ein oder andere Teil aus einer Ini brauchen!)
2. wenn man als einziger Random in eine Gruppe kommt, die aus 4 Leuten besteht, die in derselben Gilde sind, weil man sich dann sicher sein kann, für alles, was schief läuft, die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben zu bekommen, was dann wiederum zu Punkt 1 führt.


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. Juli 2010)

ich hasse es wenn die leute im Ocolus die Gruppe leaven oder wenn man als Shadow in die Ini Kommt und umspecen möchte auf heal weil man vorher als shadow am Blümchen sammeln war und der Tank erstmal verreckt weil man ja am umspecen ist und dann noch dumm angemacht wird was einem einfallen würde nicht zu heilen.

mfg


----------



## normansky (7. Juli 2010)

1. Tanks rennen los und pullen wie doof... (warten weder auf Mana oder Buffs) warscheinlich gibt es gleich Essen bei Mami!?

2. DD´s puschen ihr GS mit PVP Equip und fahren damit ca. 1,5k Dps bei GS von über 5k!

3. .... die Gruppe an sich, die nicht mal grüßen kann und nur auf Ego Tripp läuft!


----------



## -t3xX- (7. Juli 2010)

Es gibt in jedem Spiel leute wo man sich an den Kopf fässt und garkeine Worte dafür findet,
letztendlich ist es doch so wir müssen damit Leben das es so ist und damit abfinden!

Eigentlich gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen oder doch?^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Juli 2010)

Mein hass gilt den Lootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die auf alles need, was sie eines Tages gebrauchen können. Gerade beim Hochleven sehr interessant, auf was einige need. "Heal EQ oder Tank EQ oder halt DD EQ" etc. Die wenigsten werden doch umspacken, weil sie so tolles EQ haben ^^, die leveln als DD weiter bis Lichking nach dem Motto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fraktion, sie weis alles. Davon gibt es zum Glück nur wenige, aber wenn sind ide Leute top. Die Wissen das man net oom geht, dass einige Heiler auch 10 Mobs gegen halten, das die Ini ja nicht so schwer ist, das man als Tank ja bitte mal schneller zu machen hat usw. Die Fraktion die schon in HC war und die Gruppenzusammenstellungen perfekt kennt. Also Fraktion "Ich bin Tank und niemand nimmt Aggro in Instanzen unter 40" ... ja so ein Defiatbruder haut mich als Pala in Kette innerhalb von 1,024 Sekunden um. Deswegen tanken nur Tanks und die "Offtanks", machen Schaden. Gut man brauch net in einer Instanz um die Level 20-40 Offtansk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich als Pala mit Kette und Schadensschutzbuff, halt mehr aus als der Stoffie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Aber Hass ist falsch =), ich find sowas oft nur lustig. Vorallem lustig find ich die Fraktion mit ihren Mains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hatte wirklich so ein Tank "Die Heiler in meinem ICC Stamm gehen nie oom" ... wau Icc ... wir sind in Diremaul ... wir sind Prebc, such mal als Druide passende Heilersachen ;p. Man geht auch net so stark oom, aber wenn man Nonstop Mobgruppen zieht und der Tank ent so aufpasst, wegen AE Schaden der Mobs und Blümchen die spawnen usw. ... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was red ich da. Wie gesagt seine ICC Heiler gehen nicht oom. 

Ja sowas ist aber auch normal bei RND. Man geht das Risiko ein und naja ich muss auch sagen. Ich tanke und hab ein Heiler. Ich würde mich langweilen, wenn alle immer alles richtig machen und nie solche Spezialisten dabei sind. Was ich nur dann eben garnicht mag, ist wenn auf Items need gewürfelt wird, obwohl die es nicht wirklich brauchen. Gerade beim Level, brauch man net jedes =) Ledersrüstungsteil oder Stoff oder Platte oder Kette, nur weil die Stats dort fürs Tanken, PVP, Heilen oder DD besser sind. Da man ja vor den großen Raid Inis und den HCs ja voll oft seinen Spac wechselt und die Items ja auch nie bis Level 80 tauscht durch Questitems oder Instanz Items .p


----------



## normansky (7. Juli 2010)

-t3xX- schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen oder doch?^^


Nööö... genau so sieht es aus! Wenn mir die Gruppe nicht gefällt, dann gehe ich halt raus!


----------



## Deligor (7. Juli 2010)

was ich am LFG-Tool hasse...hm...

Nunja...ich find es ätzend, dass man ab und zu mit den größten Trotteln die der Realmpool zu bieten hat in eine ini gesteckt wird. 
Losstürmende Tanks, pennende Heiler und dämliche DDs sind schon hin und wieder ne Last...wobei ich hier nicht sowas wie zu wenig Erfahrung oder Dmg meine.

Was ich allerdings wirklich am meisten hasse ist, dass nicht vernünftig gecheckt wird ob man in speziellen inis was verloren hat oder nicht. die Anforderungen an Tanks und Heals sind in manchen inis ungleich höher als an die DDs. Wenn ein Heiler der gerade so genug gear hat um seelenschmiede oder PdC zu betreten, bedeutet das leider noch lange nicht, dass er da auch was zu suchen hat...die Anforderungen des tool sind hier zu low. Den schwarzen Ritter heilt man nicht ohne weiteres weg...wenn dann noch dmg fehlt dauert es auch zu lang und man ist oom. Von seelenschmiede will ich garnicht erst reden...da gibts mehr als genug möglichkeiten als frischer heiler mit 3-4 markensachen in Bedrängnis zu geraten. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...und nein es lag nicht daran, dass ich meine klasse nicht spielen kann ... beim ersten Boss in Seelenschmiede ging mir das mana aus und zwar verdammt fix.
Für DDs ist das nicht so weltbewegend...zu niedriges Gear bedeutet zwar n bissi zu wenig dmg aber das kann durch nen guten Tank und nen guten Heiler in der Regel ausgeglichen werden.

In dem Zusammenhang gibt es direkt noch einen Punkt: Das Gruppengear sollte zueinander passen. Ein Tank mit blauem Gear und 2-3 epics kann unmöglich richtig tanken wenn er 2 Dps-geile icc-DDs im rücken hat. Klar jetzt kommt sowas wie "die müssen sich halt mal zurückhalten" aber mal im ernst...wie oft halten die sich denn zurück? oder wie lange sollen sie sich denn bremsen? Boss bei 50% und man kann langsam anfangen? Sowas ist für alle beteiligten mist.

Leider wird man nicht viel dagegen tun können, da man ja jetzt schon ewig auf heiler oder Tanks warten muss...wenn die einzigen die sich dann anmelden auch noch zu low/high sein sollten kann man direkt warten bis man schwarz wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Del


----------



## Gottsched (7. Juli 2010)

Was ich gar nicht mag ist das bei bestimmten inis z.B. Occulus sofort1-2 gruppenmitglieder leaven. Dabei geht die ini im verhältnis zu anderen echt schnell.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Juli 2010)

Ist aber schon immer so gewesen. Schon vor dem Tool =) durfte mal in PDC Normal net mit, weil ich ungebuffed nur 25k HP hatte und .... naja schon Items aus der Ini. Aber ich durfte net mit ^^


----------



## Terranen (7. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Die unfreundlichkeit und das Ninja- Looten :S




/sign


Und die Tatsache dass immer wieder einer dabei is der spätestens nach der ersten Mobgruppe den restlichen Mitspielern ihre Klasse erklärt oder gleich zum flamen übergeht.


----------



## -t3xX- (7. Juli 2010)

> n dem Zusammenhang gibt es direkt noch einen Punkt: Das Gruppengear sollte zueinander passen. Ein Tank mit blauem Gear und 2-3 epics kann unmöglich richtig tanken wenn er 2 Dps-geile icc-DDs im rücken hat. Klar jetzt kommt sowas wie "die müssen sich halt mal zurückhalten" aber mal im ernst...wie oft halten die sich denn zurück? oder wie lange sollen sie sich denn bremsen? Boss bei 50% und man kann langsam anfangen? Sowas ist für alle beteiligten mist.




Deswegen wird ja auch die aggro von den Tanks reduziert damit die dds wieder lernen auf die aggro zu gucken!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin Pala-Tank und muss auch zu Beginn jeder Ini buffen und meine Siegel aktivieren. Dann ist mein Mana erstmal verbraucht, so dass ich reggen muss. Und ich kann es ums Verrecken nicht ausstehen, wenn man dann DD in der Gruppe hat, die meinen Stressen zu müssen und dann auch noch selbst pullen. Ohne Mana kann ein Pala halt nicht tanken. Solche Leute lass ich dann einfach sterben. Sollte es ein Hunter mit Irreführung sein, mach ich einfach Gotteschild, dann hat er seine Initialaggro wieder. Ich will mich ja net durch jede Ini stressen lassen.


----------



## Philine (7. Juli 2010)

Leute die am Anfang nach Recount Daten fragen 
Leute die nix machen und nur afk sind
Leute die so die Gruppe verlassen
Leute die nach einem Wipe (passiert aber eigentlich selten so ein Wipe) sich zu fein sind nach dem Rezz eben aufs essen zu klicken sondern da stehen und warten das sie vollgeheilt werden ( ich heile die Leute nicht mehr voll und bitte sie dann etwas zu essen)


könnte noch mehr schreiben wird aber dann doch zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metera (7. Juli 2010)

/e: mist falscher thread *schäm


----------



## Schisack (7. Juli 2010)

Am meisten mag ich die nicht, die sofort die Gruppe verlassen. Oft Tanks oder Heiler.
Aber auch Leute, die ständig afk sind weil sie andere Dinge zu erledigen haben. Dann sollen die sich doch nicht für ne Ini anmelden.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (7. Juli 2010)

Spieler, die nicht fragen, wenn sie was nicht kennen. Spieler, die keine Tips annehmen. Spieler, die mit ihrer Klasse trotz hohem Equip nicht ordentlich umgehen können (Unterbrechen etc). Spieler, die zu dumm zum ordentlichen Schreiben sind im Sinne von Artikulation durch Rechenzeichen und Unkenntnis von Artikeln und Präpositionen. Das ist nicht "cool", das ist geistig minderbemittelt!


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> Spieler, die mit ihrer Klasse trotz hohem Equip nicht ordentlich umgehen können (Unterbrechen etc).



Fällt mir direkt noch etwas zu ein: Schúrken und Jäger, die zu dumm sind um mal Schurkenhandel/Irreführung zu geben, aber ein vollkommen anderes target als der Tank bearbeiten und/oder rücksichtslos bomben, bevor der Tank an den Mobs ist. Und wer denkt, das der Schurke dann Vanisht...Nene,das ist doch ein damage skill :O


----------



## -t3xX- (7. Juli 2010)

Du kannst doch nicht von spielern erwarten das sie unterbrechen oder irgendein anderen cc benutzen
den sie wahrschinlich noch nicht mal in ihrer leiste haben , weil er kein dmg macht!^^


----------



## Vitany2910 (7. Juli 2010)

ich nutze den dungeonfinder erst sein knapp einer woche, weil ich eben immer bedenken hatte, das o. g. dinge passieren. aber zu meinem größten erstaunen muss ich sagen, dass mir sowas bis heute nicht passiert ist und ich den finder nun oft pro tag nutze. ich werd nicht niedergeknüppelt, nur weil ich nicht die beste dps fahre oder nur mittelmäßige rüssi trage.
anfangs wird sich begrüsst, alle gebufft und zum schluss bedanken sich die meisten und verabschieden sich...
also bis jetzt hatte ich nur positive erlebnisse :-)


----------



## Putinbox (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich als dd hab mit den Gruppen nie ein Problem. Klar manchmal sind die Gruppen nicht so gut aber solang man ohne wipe durch kommt bin ich zufrieden;D


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> ich nutze den dungeonfinder erst sein knapp einer woche, weil ich eben immer bedenken hatte, das o. g. dinge passieren. aber zu meinem größten erstaunen muss ich sagen, dass mir sowas bis heute nicht passiert ist und ich den finder nun oft pro tag nutze. ich werd nicht niedergeknüppelt, nur weil ich nicht die beste dps fahre oder nur mittelmäßige rüssi trage.
> anfangs wird sich begrüsst, alle gebufft und zum schluss bedanken sich die meisten und verabschieden sich...
> also bis jetzt hatte ich nur positive erlebnisse :-)




Ganz einfach: Richtiger Realmpool...Wenn du auf dem gleichen wie "Frostwolf" wärst, hättest du nach spätestens 2 Innis mit den Chaoten keine Lust mehr darauf.


----------



## Terranen (7. Juli 2010)

Na Na, sind jetz die Schurken schuld? ^^


----------



## Kabooom254 (7. Juli 2010)

Die Idioten die auf dem Tank rumhacken weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug geht oder sie den Skill mit Löffeln gefressen haben.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (7. Juli 2010)

Als ich meinen Heiler (auch diszi) gelevelt hab hab ich es am meisten gehasst wenn sich Retris aus Tanks angemeldet haben weil sie nicht so lange warten wollen weder Schild noch anderes gear hatten geschweige denn Deff Skill und meinten ja der Heiler macht das schon...
Auch witzig waren Hexer, die meinten mitten im Kampf so lange Aderlass machen zu müssen bis sie mit 1hp da standen.

Jetzt mit meinem Dk nervt es mich beim Lvln am meisten wenn andere Dks sich als Tank anmelden kein Deff gear haben oder die wichtigen 5/5/5 Skills mitgenommen haben zum Tanken und meinen auch quatsch Deff gear Frostpräsenz ftw, was in Burg einfach nur Tödlich ist...

Witzig ist es auch wenn Klassen auf gear würfeln, welches total unnütz ist für sie z.B. wenn Jäger auf eine Meleewaffe rollen mit Ausdauer+Stärke

eine Sache Nervt mich noch am ganzen System von Seiten Blizz. Die Items aus den Rnd Beuteln sind manchmal so fail, dass mans kaum glaubt z.b. mit meinem Dk finde ich in dem Beutel eine Halskette mit Ausdauer , Int und Zm wo man sich manchmal wirklich fragen kann ob Blizz nachdenkt bevor sie so etwas implementieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Terranen schrieb:


> Na Na, sind jetz die Schurken schuld? ^^


Bei den und den Hunterkolegen fällt es mir halt besonders auf ;-)

Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber diese Ausnahmen sind leider viel zu selten.


----------



## Terranen (7. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Bei den und den Hunterkolegen fällt es mir halt besonders auf ;-)
> 
> Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber diese Ausnahmen sind leider viel zu selten.




Ach des kann man doch ned auf die Klasse auslegen, kommt immer drauf an wer vorm Bildschirm sitzt.

Und auf Freundlichkeit, da kann ich auch mit paar Fehlern im Raid leben wenns denn letztendlich klappt.

Trotzdem, Skill kannst ned für Marken kaufen


----------



## Cali75 (7. Juli 2010)

Moin,

ja das liebe Thema Randomgruppe und LFG-Tool. Ich finds gut zum leveln meiner Kleinen. Mit meinem großen PalaTank hab ich da kein Problem, finde auch gildenintern immer ne Gruppe.

Ich find die Diskussionen immer wieder lustig - jeder packt seine Vorurteile aus. Wie immer - losrennende Tanks. Nein, ich warte, buffe alle, dann trink ich noch ein schlückchen und schau mal, wer mit mir da drin ist. Kurze Blick aufs GS (ja flamed mich, dient nur der Orientierung), dann  weiß ich, ob wir alle Bosse wegen der Marken machen oder ob wir nur einen kurzen Run machen. Wenn der Heal sagt, mach und kümmer dich nicht um mich - dann mach ich und das richtig, denn der Tank liebt große Gegnergruppen. Und dann werf ich einen Blick aufs Mana meines Heilers und so gehts weiter. Witzigerweise klappt das auch in Rdn-Gruppen :-). 

Auch beim Antanken an mir vorüberfliegende Arkansalven, Pfeile oder sonstiges bringen mich nicht mehr aus der Ruhe - wer Aggro hat, kann sie behalten - nur Heiler rette ich gern aus Aggroattacken von Mob-Castern.

Im Regelfall klappt alles wie am schnürchen; auf der Levelebene bleiben die Gruppen meist noch bissle zusammen für 2-3 inis, weil man sich gefunden hat. Alles in allem finde ich das LFG-Tool schon klasse, da erleben mein Twinkies die alten Instanzen mal in Gruppe wie früher und meine Große ist fix am Marken sammeln.

Bleibt locker - es ist nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse Leute die....

- Mich anmeckern nur weil ich die erste Gruppe schon mal pull wenn der Tank (bestimmt son Opi über 30) nicht aus den Hufen kommt
- auf mein freundliches aber bestimmtes ogogog keine Reaktion erfolgt
- Leute glauben sie müssten unbedingt so Dumminnies wie Occu spielen
- Heiler die in 5er Innies mit dem Mana nicht hinkommen und alle aufhalten
- Gruppen die kein Verständnis dafür haben, dass meine Mutter ab und an rumnervt und ich halt mal den Müll rausbringen muss oder son kack.
- Humorlsoe Gruppen, die sich nicht für meine geilen Cuck Norris Witze interessieren
- Gruppen die wegen ein paar bedarfter blauer Items rumflennen. Stecken doch eh alle voll Gold die Säcke.
- DDs die glauben sie müssten unebdingt mehr DPS machen als ich

eh alles Noobs da draußen !!11!


----------



## Terranen (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die....
> 
> - Mich anmeckern nur weil ich die erste Gruppe schon mal pull wenn der Tank (bestimmt son Opi über 30) nicht aus den Hufen kommt
> - auf mein freundliches aber bestimmtes ogogog keine Reaktion erfolgt
> ...



/sign

Ja ich steh auch auf Sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (7. Juli 2010)

Hier mal so mein Best of nervig:

1.) DDs die mal wieder afk sind und deshalb den Gruppeninvite nicht annehmen

2.) Leute die ständig irgendwelche etwas komplexere Erfolge machen wollen und das dann den Random Leuten aufzwingen, anstatt sich gezielt ne Gruppe dafür zu suchen (erfahrungs gemäss meist sehr unhöflich, Beispiel: Ini beginnt, das erste was man liest "nur damit das klar ist, wir machen Kolrabi!")

3.) ungerechftigte Flamerei


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Juli 2010)

ich mag an Random Gruppen nicht, dass ich die anderen 4 nicht kenne


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

Im großen und ganzen bin ich ein recht toleranter, lockerer und verständnisvoller Mitspieler, aber ich schätze es nicht sehr, wenn...

... man als Heiler nicht reggen kann, weil der Tank einem trotz Massenpulls keine Verschnaufpause lässt.
... DDs pullen oder overnuken und dann nach Heal schreien.
... Leute unangemeldet AFK gehen (besonders als Tank).
... auf alles BEDARF gewürfelt wird, egal ob man es gebrauchen kann.
... Hexer, die sich infight fast kaputt aderlassen.

Ich lege persönlich Wert darauf, dass man halbwegs fair miteinander umgeht, aber scheinbar sehen das die wenigsten Spieler so. 
Mittlerweile gehe auch auch dazu über, einfach zu leaven, wenn man mich blöd anpampt oder sich die anderen Mitspieler daneben benehmen.


----------



## maxi_king (7. Juli 2010)

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ernsthaft ... eines der größten Probleme ist, dass jeder kommen und gehen kann, wann er will. Heiler oder Tanks verlassen teilweise einfach die gruppe und die anderen stehen dann blöd da.

Früher wie die Gruppe vom gleichen Server war, hatte man mit Pech dann gleich eine schlechte Nachrede aber so konntest du dir nichts leisten.
Heute ist alles ziemlich egal und wenns nicht passt, sterben die anderen weil du die gruppe verlässt.


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (7. Juli 2010)

Rnd-Ini's gehe ich nur noch gildenintern... Alles andere ist mir zu nervenaufreibend -.-


----------



## Littletall (7. Juli 2010)

Was ich so richtig hasse an den Rdm-Inis:


- Wenn die Spieler am Ende nichtmal den Mund für ein "Danke, bis dann" oder wenigstens ein "bb" aufkriegen und einfach so verschwinden.
- Spieler, die mich wegen Gear anflamen (gestern so ein Spezialist in Sklavenunterkünfte gehabt, weil ich halt noch ein etwas "veraltetes" Schwert zum Tanken benutzt hab..mein Gott, es hat alles prima geklappt und der hatte bloß immer die Aggro, weil er gepullt hat. Ein Hoch auf die Ausschlusswahl)
- Tanks, die während dem Tanken schon die nächste Mobgruppe anstürmen
- Tanks, die das in Seelenschmiede machen, wenn ich Heiler bin (inzwischen nicht mehr so ein Problem, EQ hat sich verbessert)
- ach ja und natürlich das schon genannte: "Ocolus geht auf, HdS geht auf, Instant Leave von 1 - 2 Spielern"


----------



## -Migu- (7. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> Es soll kein mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich musste schmunzeln...


----------



## Shelung (7. Juli 2010)

Wen ich inis gehe dann gebeb ich meist das tempo vor. ob als heiler oder als tank.

Ein dd hat schonmal gar nichts zu sagen er muss nicht viel machen auser dmg.


Aber wen ich heile und weis das ich den tank ohne propleme heile dann sag ich auch mal hey pull doch 3 anstatt zwei grp.


Wenn ich tanke und weis was ich aushalte und was der healer heilt pulle ich auch mehr.


Und wenn ich dd bin dann bin ich ruhig und geb höchstens tipps falls jemand etwas nicht weis oder ähnliches.


----------



## sykee (7. Juli 2010)

-fehlende Kommunikation
-flames
-leave nach boss der was dropt
-leave nach wipe
-erpressung von tanks/healern
-usw


----------



## Lovac (7. Juli 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Ich musste schmunzeln...



GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (7. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> GZ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch immer das gleiche... man sollte ne arbeit über den mimimi-zyklus schreiben... da gibts sicher nen zusammenhang mit schulfrei, feierabend und langeweile... *hmm*


----------



## Rudi TD (7. Juli 2010)

Dass 95% der Leute nicht einmal mehr den Anstand besitzen "Hallo", "GZ" oder "Bye" zu sagen.


----------



## x_wow_x (7. Juli 2010)

Ich mit meinem Schamanen-Heiler mir die ganzen Noobie-Dk´s antun muss die mit Unholy-Tanken wollen in der Unheilig-Präsenz -.-


----------



## Pilani (7. Juli 2010)

- gogogo (wenn ich das lese, würd ich am liebsten schon in die tastatur beißen)
- afk-leute
- ich-muss-weg-leute
- twinkhunter von EU/destromath (fragt nicht^^)
- aggro-dds (wie mit dem motorrad. sie wissen, dass es langsam echt kritisch wird, aber 1km/h geht noch)
- alle leute, die irgendwas besser zu wissen glauben. (info: wenn ich es wissen will, les ich einen guide, danke)


----------



## FröööM (7. Juli 2010)

GOGO

mehr muss man nicht sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treebeard (7. Juli 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> ... wo man sich manchmal wirklich fragen kann ob Blizz nachdenkt bevor sie so etwas implementieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur manchmal? Ich frage mich ständig, wann Blizz endlich mal durchdachte Lösungen bringt, anstatt diesen schnell und billig Mist. Vielleicht bekommen die Entwickler mehr Geld, wenn sie ein Problem schneller anstatt intelligent lösen? Würde mich bei einer amerikanischen Firma jedenfalls nicht wundern. Da zählt nur, wie schnell man ein Problem löst. Die Qualität ist dabei uninteressant. Hauptsache schnell gelöst und dazu noch billig. Oder vielleicht spielen die Devs selber kein WoW?  Würde mich echt mal interessieren, was da bei Blizz so abgeht.


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die....
> 
> - Mich anmeckern nur weil ich die erste Gruppe schon mal pull wenn der Tank (bestimmt son Opi über 30) nicht aus den Hufen kommt
> - auf mein freundliches aber bestimmtes ogogog keine Reaktion erfolgt
> ...



yes alter geil... 

als gaaaaaanz frischer 80er DK Tank habe ich eine ganz neue masochistische Ader bei mir entdeckt durch den DF....


----------



## -t3xX- (7. Juli 2010)

Jo reicht eigentlich....
Zu so einem Thema auch noch 3 Seiten zu schreiben ist ja schon eine große Leistung xD


----------



## AjaxXx (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse Leute die nicht raffen das es nicht "FRED" heist sondern Threat!!!


----------



## Bighorn (7. Juli 2010)

-t3xX- schrieb:


> Jo reicht eigentlich....
> Zu so einem Thema auch noch 3 Seiten zu schreiben ist ja schon eine große Leistung xD




Juhu!!

Schmeiß mich grade weg vor lachen


----------



## Lovac (7. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die nicht raffen das es nicht "FRED" heist sondern Threat!!!



Ehm meinst du nicht "thread"?


----------



## maxi_king (7. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die nicht raffen das es nicht "FRED" heist sondern Threat!!!




Buhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (7. Juli 2010)

mich regt die uneinsichtigkeit auf. wenn man was verbockt hat und darauf beharrt, der andere hat "schuld"

Beispiel: Vor genau 20 minuten wollte ich meine tägliche runde durch die grube von saron machen. 10min gewartet, invite und los ging es. wir hatten einen gut equippten todesritter, mittelmäßigen warri-tank, heal der auf der suche nach equip ist, scheinbar guten mage und mich, warlock "im aufbau". 
1. Wipe: Schmiedemeister Garfrost weil der (Icc25! equipte) todesritter nicht hinter einen saronitbrocken lief. er hatte 30 stacks permafrost auf sich und fragte ernsthaft: "wem muss ich einen bla*** damit ich einen heal bekomme?"
2. Wipe: Todesritter läuft vor Verfolgung von ick nicht weg, Mage tot durch Giftnova
3. Wipe: Todesritter stirbt an Giftnova
4. Wipe: 1. Trashgruppe beim aufgang zum tunnel, Tankfehler -> Tank verlässt die Gruppe, rest löst sich genervt auf.

Warum muss Grube nur immer so ein Drama sein?


----------



## somnibell (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde abgesehen vom ....naja....komischen Verhalten mancher Mitspieler mal abgesehen, ist das allgemeine Geflame seit es Realmübergreifende Gruppen gibt besser geworden. Früher hieß es in jeder 2. Ini, du machst zuwenig Dmg, du machst dies, du tust das...(auch der Komment, naja ich mach 76% des Dmg, mehr kann ich auch nicht tun, half da nicht), inzwischen rusht man in der Regel so durch und gut ists.

Aber back to Topic, was ich an Random Gruppen hasse ist: das es Gruppen gibt wo jeder denkt er wäre eine verdammte Onemanshow und einen Sche*** auf die Anderen gibt. 
Da wird fröhlich getankt obwohl der Heiler noch 2 Etagen tiefer ist- und dann aufregen warum man stirbt. 
Da wird nicht geheilt weil der Heiler gerade (ohne Bescheid zu sagen) ein Telefonat führt und mal eben afk war
Man sagt : Hi, ich bin als Tank noch unerfahren bitte ein bißchen um Nachsicht und wumms hat der DD 100% Aggro und flamt einen an...

Ach es gibt 1ooo Sachen die da passieren, aber ich reg mich nicht mehr drüber auf, durchatmen und durch


----------



## Sorasd (7. Juli 2010)

Als ich meinen Schurken gelevelt habe, da gab es immer wieder diese schlauen Hunter, welche in der Ini (Manchmal auch im Bossfight), verwirrt im /say Chat schreiben: "Shit! Ich habe keine Pfeile mehr, kann aber noch Nahkampf Damage machen." Und dann benutzen sie keine Skills, obwohl es doch Raptorstoß und den ganzen Crap gibt...

-Schurken die vorschleichen-> Pull Chat: Oh sry" ->Wipe


----------



## Nimroth22 (7. Juli 2010)

Immer die anderen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind schuld ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (7. Juli 2010)

Ich mag Random-Gruppen.
Alles was andere daran hassen sind sachen, wo ich immer lache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir The Reaper (7. Juli 2010)

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen senf dazu^^

ich geh sowohl mit meinem 70er DK Tank als auch mit meinem 80er Hunter regelmäßig rnd Inis und denk mir gerade... alles was hier so steht stimmt^^
Das wichtigste für mich wäre mal das alle die Idioten die flamen, meckern, alles besser wissen und leaven sobald mal etwas nicht klappt einfach mal daran denken wie sie angefangen haben. Mein Dk hat nunmal blos BC Tankequip... gibt halt keins als Questbelohnung. Und mein Hunter ist nunmal ne Aggrosau... wenn der Tank gerade erst 80 ist wird das schwierig... aber dann dauert's halt etwas länger... mein gott... wir alle haben mal klein angefangen und niemand kannte die Inis bevor er drin war...
Von der kommunikation in inis will ich garnicht erst anfangen...

Zum Abschluss ein dank an alle die mich nicht direckt aus der grp kicken weil ich ein Bluttank DK bin und alle die verstehen, das wenn mein pet gefeart wird und eine mobgruppe pullt ich das nicht schuld bin...

LG... VAL


----------



## MayoAmok (7. Juli 2010)

Valnir schrieb:


> Mein Dk hat nunmal blos BC Tankequip... gibt halt keins als Questbelohnung.



Uff....mach mal die Quests um den Nexus rum. Und auch die Quests drin. Da wirste mit Tankplatte nur so zugeschmissen.


----------



## -Migu- (7. Juli 2010)

AjaxXx schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die nicht raffen das es nicht "FRED" heist sondern Threat!!!



Epic Fail...

Wir posten mal ne Runde in der Bedrohung. *g*


----------



## wolfracht (7. Juli 2010)

DD's die es nicht auf die Reihe bringen, mit t´T9 wenigstens 3,5k dps zu machen, genau so wie Tanks, die keine Aggro halten, was nicht am Equip liegt.
Am meisten hasse ich es aber, wenn ich als Icc25 equipter DD (Krieger) zu einer Gruppe reingehauen werd, in der der Tank ca. 21k hp und der Heiler 14k Mana haben. 
Das macht doch Spaß!


----------



## Sketty (7. Juli 2010)

Als Heiler ärgere ich mich über vorschnelle Tanks, 
als Tank ärgere ich mich über pullende DDs,
als DD ärgere ich mich über unvorsichtige Tanks und schlafende Heiler.


----------



## Avolus (7. Juli 2010)

Hmm, alles was an rnd-Gruppen durch das Dungeon-Tool zu meckern gibt, wurde ja schon beschrieben.
Heute lässt mir aber auch keiner einen Rahmen, um geistigen Dünnschiss zu schreiben oder eben zu meckern.
Wie auch immer..

Ich finde im 80er-Bereich Equip-Unterschiede garnicht so eng, eher unterhaltsam.
Wenn es öfters mal kriselig wird (ok, ok.. außer wenn der dd da hinten dauernd aggro ziehen muss..), machen die Inis endlich mal wieder ein wenig Spaß.
Ansonsten gilt nur stupides durchrushen, da man ja schon jede Ini zig-schlagmichtot-mal durch hat.

Letztlich eine Frage des Geschmacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sketty (7. Juli 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> DD's die es nicht auf die Reihe bringen, mit t´T9 wenigstens 3,5k dps zu machen, genau so wie Tanks, die keine Aggro halten, was nicht am Equip liegt.
> Am meisten hasse ich es aber, wenn ich als Icc25 equipter DD (Krieger) zu einer Gruppe reingehauen werd, in der der Tank ca. 21k hp und der Heiler 14k Mana haben.
> Das macht doch Spaß!



als frischer Tank hatte ich so eine Gruppe alle aus einer Gilde und Königsmörder, sowie Gegenstandsstufe 264+. Ich brauchte nur die Bosse tanken, die sind vorwärts marschiert und haben sich um die Trash Mobs keine Sorgen gemacht und alleine kalt gemacht. Erst schrieb ich es noch im Gruppenchannel das ich die Aggro nicht halten kann bei den Schaden den die machen, aber sie fanden es nicht so schlimm und so wurde ich durch die Ini "gezogen".


----------



## dudubaum (7. Juli 2010)

arogante leute


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2010)

Die Random Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (7. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Leute die nach einem Wipe (passiert aber eigentlich selten so ein Wipe) sich zu fein sind nach dem Rezz eben aufs essen zu klicken sondern da stehen und warten das sie vollgeheilt werden ( ich heile die Leute nicht mehr voll und bitte sie dann etwas zu essen)





xD wenn ich nach einem Rezz was essen will, werde ich immer unterm essen gleich hochgeheilt und ärgere mich deswegen.^^


----------



## coolden (7. Juli 2010)

ich hasse es wenn 2 von der selben gilde drin sind und dan der eine meint sein teamkamaraden zu folgen und nigs zu tun wenn ich als heiler spiele passiert es oft das diese person dan stirbt oder wenn der aktive tank ist dan sage ich zu den entweder der macht jetzt mit oder den heal kannst du vergessen


----------



## Bummrar (7. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Die Random Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du hast meine antwort geklaut du.. du ARSCH! :'(


----------



## CarpoX (7. Juli 2010)

Sehr nervig ist es, wenn jemand eine Instanz sofort wieder verlässt, weil sie ihm nicht zusagt (oft bei Oculus oder auch Hallen der Reflexion)
Wenn diese Leute Ocu oder HdR oder HdB oder HdSonstwas nicht machen wollen, dann haben sie sich gefälligst nicht für einen zufälligen Dungeon anzumelden, so einfach ist das. "Zufällig" heißt nicht, dass man sich nach dem Invite aussuchen kann, ob man da bleib oder die Gruppe hängen lässt!

Abgesehen davon habe ich eigentlich keine negativen Erfahrungen bisher gemacht. Klar hat man schonmal Gimps dabei, über die man sich dann per Whisper mit dem Kumpel oder sonstwo aufregt, aber das kann man ja genauso haben, wenn man, wie früher, normal im /2 nach Randoms sucht.


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> du hast meine antwort geklaut du.. du ARSCH! :'(



Och :´(


----------



## Ademos14 (8. Juli 2010)

Sketty schrieb:


> als frischer Tank hatte ich so eine Gruppe alle aus einer Gilde und Königsmörder, sowie Gegenstandsstufe 264+. Ich brauchte nur die Bosse tanken, die sind vorwärts marschiert und haben sich um die Trash Mobs keine Sorgen gemacht und alleine kalt gemacht. Erst schrieb ich es noch im Gruppenchannel das ich die Aggro nicht halten kann bei den Schaden den die machen, aber sie fanden es nicht so schlimm und so wurde ich durch die Ini "gezogen".



Auch nicht schlecht^^ naja wenns geklappt hat.


----------



## _Boîndil_ (8. Juli 2010)

ich hasse es dass jeder total unfreundlich is da meint man ja fast schon man spielt gegeneinander


----------



## Bablione (8. Juli 2010)

"Was hasst ihr am meisten an Random-Gruppen?"




Kurz: Das Wort Random.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (8. Juli 2010)

Also hallo erstmal 

Was mich an denn zufälligen gruppen stört ist das was alle stört ich spiele priester und niemand wartet auf buffs und mana, aber da mache ich es mir leicht ich lasse denn tank einfach verrecken und wenn er dann schreib wieso heielst du nicht kommt einfach nur weiel er ein noob bist der auch mal auf das mana der heiler achten muss. die anderen in der gruppe verstehen das in 20% der fälle leavt der tank danach aber egal da ich immer mit freund in inis gehe logge ich auf meinen eigenen und beende die ini in ruhe.

Was mich aber auch total ankotzt wenn leute sofort die ini verlassen nur weiel es oculus oder hdr ist gut hdr ist nicht so leicht aber was solls und oculus mein gott die ist so einfach geworden und ich mache die gerne da es in ihr die meisten embleme gibt, man muss ja nur mal rechnen 4 bosse machen 4 embleme wenn es daily ist 2 frost macht dann schon 6 insgesammt da aber nach dem kampf noch ein beutel in der kiste ist mit noch 2 triumpf macht das zusammen 8 embleme in einer ini die keine 20 minuten dauert ich finde das ist ein guter schnitt deswegen mache ich die zu gerne.

Es gibt da aber noch was was mich total aufreggt wenn leute dabei sind die einfach auf alles wo sie können bedarf machen nur weiel sie denken die anderen sind ja nicht auf meinem server und ich habe nicht zu befürchten.

Ich könnte jetzt auch noch mehr aufzählen muss aber auch sagen das es mir trozdem gefällt das tool da man auch glück haben kann mit leuten in eine ini zu kommen,leute die einfach nur spass haben wollen und mit solchen gruppen macht das spielen dann auch riesen spass (hoffe das die anzahl solcher spieler mehr wird währe sehr schön)und dann sind auch inis wie hdr richtig entspannt ^^. keiner bekommt die schuld zugeschoben wenn man mal wiped dann gehts einfach wieder rein buffen reggen und von vorne sehr schön sowas.

also dann ich wünsche allen noch was und man sieht sich im spiel


----------



## Chandra12 (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Sache, die ich in Random-Gruppen hasste:
Spieler mit den Accountsachen...
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, denn es scheint, das gefühlte 98% davon meinen "Ich habe einen (oder mehrere) 80er und ich bin das absolute Genie. Die Gruppe ist nur ein notwendiges Übel, aber nur ich bin der King hier."
Diese Spieler haben meist nicht mal einen Funken Teamplay, sondern laufen und pullen wie die Egomanen durch die Instanz.
Und was dann noch ist, eben diese Spieler würfeln nur weils sie es können, aber nicht, weil sie es wirklich brauchen auf die Items.
Das nervt einfach nur.
Da hilft eh nur, Augen zu und durch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Chani


----------



## Seryma (8. Juli 2010)

Oh, da gibts soviele Dinge, die ich als Tank/Heal verfluchen will...^^
1.: GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO (ey stfu, k?!) -.-
2.: wenn ich erster im DMG bin und die anderen mit itemlvl drölfmilliarden auf 1k DPS rumgurken...
3.: wenn jemand afk geht und nicht kickbar ist, bis 30 Minuten abgelaufen sind...
4.: wenn ich mal als Heal reinkomme: vergimpte Nap-DK's die nur wegen Plattenrüstung denken, mit Frostaura können sie tanken... natürlich ohne Def-Equip...


----------



## Pusillin (8. Juli 2010)

Unfreundlichkeit, Ninjalooter, Leute die ihre Pflichten nicht erfüllen.


----------



## Cazor (8. Juli 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Unfreundlichkeit, Ninjalooter, Leute die ihre Pflichten nicht erfüllen.




ja leck mich doch, zeig her den Mist ich brauch Gold, ich häng mal am Heiler


----------



## Videorecordum (8. Juli 2010)

1. )  Mangelnde Höflichkeit ( kein Hi oder Bye - Zeitaufwand max. 5 sec das einzugeben )  - Man trifft sich ja sonst auch nicht mit Menschen und grüßt ned .... obwohl^^...

2. )  Kaum in der Ini - Ladescreen weg - steht Tank schon in der ersten Gruppe
3. )  OG OG OG  - Brüller
4. )  DDs die ned auf Aggro achten - und den Tank dann als Noob beschimpfen ( damit mein ich Bomber-Mages oder die Saater ^^ )
5. )  IMBA-Tanks mit T10,5 voll die dann maulen das sie mehr Schaden machen als der DD der grad eben 80zig geworden ist
6. )  Die NEED-ALL-Würfler

und nochn paar mehr...

Aber leider wird sich daran nix ändern, auch wenn wir hier 1000 Seiten vollkriegen ;-)



Mfg euer Video


----------



## Tomratz (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute die....
> 
> - Mich anmeckern nur weil ich die erste Gruppe schon mal pull wenn der Tank (bestimmt son Opi über 30) nicht aus den Hufen kommt
> - auf mein freundliches aber bestimmtes ogogog keine Reaktion erfolgt
> ...




Mal wieder ein echter Ohrensammler.

You made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (8. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> ...... wenn ich als tank rein gehe, umspeccen möchte und dann sofort obwohl ich nicht mal mana habe *gogogo* kommt -.-
> 
> ich bin pala tank und kein warri lasst mich wenigstens noch was trinken..... gott verdammt



pff selber schuld spiel ne anständige klasse , scheiß pala


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Das ist mal wieder ein perfektes Thema zur Ferienzeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> pff selber schuld spiel ne anständige klasse , scheiß pala


Hast du dir heute beim morgendlichem Stuhl auf die Eier geschi**en?
Oder woraus resultiert deine Laune?


----------



## Tomratz (8. Juli 2010)

Vor lauter Spaß über den Beitrag von Ohrensammler hab ich glatt vergessen was mich ärgert.

Eigentlich gibts da nicht sehr viel, weil ich meistens gute Gruppen hatte, die sogar auf meinen
frisch 80er Pala Rücksicht genommen haben bzw. nicht gleich anfingen zu flamen weil der noch
keinen Riesenschaden macht.

Gestern allerdings im Turm hero dacht ich auch ich wär im falschen Film.

Zur Begrüßung grade mal von der Hälfte der ´Truppe ein Hi, dann rannte der Tank auch schon
los, von einer Mobgruppe zur andern.

Svala und der zweite Boss wurden überhaupt nicht beachtet, Skadi im Vorbeirennen gelegt 
und die gesamte Ini (na ja, zwei Bosse wurden ja ausgelassen) in nicht mal 10 Minuten 
durchrast. Schade, ich hätt die zwei Marken für meinen kleinen Pala noch gut brauchen können.


----------



## Désann (8. Juli 2010)

Ich als Tank kann es überhaupt nicht leiden wenn unsere tollen DK´s meinen bei jedem Boss ne Ghularmee zu zünden, besonders bei Drachen bossen sehr sinreich. Hau da immer mein Makro in den Chat(Lieber DK da du eine Ghularmee gerufen hast gehe ich davon aus das du gerne den Boss tanken möchtest, deshlab stelle ich mein Tank aktivität ein bis du entweder tot bist oder der Kampf zuende ist.) und lasse den DK dann erstmal verrecken, danach flamen die einen zu warum man den dieses Makro schreibt und warum man sich den so aufrege und ihn sterben lässt, (Die Grp lacht sich dann immer über diese dämmlichen DK´s tot) sowass kotz mich einfach total an. An alle Dk´s lasst diesen mist endlich sein den ihr seit nicht der TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Männchen (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt kaum noch ein richtiges Gruppenspiel. Die meisten Gruppen bestehen aus 5 Egomanen, die entweder unbedingt auffallen wollen oder einfach sehen, das sie im Schw***ometer ganz oben stehen. Das Sozialverhalten ist auch kaum noch vorhanden ... eigentlich könnte so ein MMO so ein Sozialverhalten fördern, aber ein großer Teil der Community scheint wohl lernresistent zu sein. Zumindest ein "hallo" am Anfang der Instanz und ein "Tschüss" am Ende sollten drin sein, ansonsten könnten die Personen eh wohl lieber einen Ego-Shooter spielen. Der Umgangston ist teilweise auch sehr ruppig geworden und Fehler sind fast gar nicht mehr erlaubt. 
Aus psychologischer Sicht liegt bei vielen Spielern einiges im Argen.


----------



## Psalmensang (8. Juli 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum noch ein richtiges Gruppenspiel. Die meisten Gruppen bestehen aus 5 Egomanen, die entweder unbedingt auffallen wollen oder einfach sehen, das sie im Schw***ometer ganz oben stehen. Das Sozialverhalten ist auch kaum noch vorhanden ... eigentlich könnte so ein MMO so ein Sozialverhalten fördern, aber ein großer Teil der Community scheint wohl lernresistent zu sein. Zumindest ein "hallo" am Anfang der Instanz und ein "Tschüss" am Ende sollten drin sein, ansonsten könnten die Personen eh wohl lieber einen Ego-Shooter spielen. Der Umgangston ist teilweise auch sehr ruppig geworden und Fehler sind fast gar nicht mehr erlaubt.
> Aus psychologischer Sicht liegt bei vielen Spielern einiges im Argen.




/sign	Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

Obwohl:

Für sehr viele ist WoW kein Spiel mehr, das Spass machen und vom "Alltag" ablenken soll, sondern es ist für die zum Alltag geworden.


----------



## Thersus (8. Juli 2010)

Mich nerven die ganzen Leute die täglich die Foren zumüllen mit "Randomgruppen sind ja soooo scheiße". 

Und das man jetzt seit anderthalbjahren täglich in dieselben Inis rennt. Wotlk ist jetzt seit 571 Tagen Live, wenn man da jetzt mal maximal nen Monat zum leveln abzieht, sind wir bei 540, wenn man jetzt also immer brav seine Daily gemacht hat, mit 16 verschiedenen inis. (bzw. waren es am anfang ja nur 12, in denen war man daher noch öfter, allein schon aus farmgründen^^) War man am heutigen Tage in jeder davon durschnittlich 33,75 mal.... Es wird lame... gief cataclysm und mehr neue inis...


----------



## Skullingrad (8. Juli 2010)

Temporäre Internetpräsenz

-gelöscht-


----------



## Nethertank (8. Juli 2010)

Bin ja auch tank^^ naja bin auch so einer der gerne schnell los pullt is i-wie dadurch gekommen das ich sonst so ne minute oder ne halbe gewartet habe buffs und co dann wurde ich ständig von der grp angemacht jetz pull endlich etc. seiddem gucke ich ob alle da sind warte etwa 10 sec und pull die ersten mobs... so viel dazu 


aber richtig hassen tuh ich die dd´s die nen 5 k gs haben und weniger dps fahren als ich das kann doch nicht sein^^ 
und die LEUTE DIE IMMER BEI DEN KLEINSTEN FEHLER DER BEGANGEN WIRD lEAVEN..... 
Hab nen kumpel der leavt die grp weil der heiler nen gs von 4,2 k hat naja ich finde es bescheuert xD
Ich finde je Failiger die grp desto mehr muss man sich ins zeug legen und meistens klappt es ja auch^^

naja wünsch euch was bb^^


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

Hass ist ja so ein böses Wort...
Mal im Ernst, hassen tue ich gar nichts dran.
Allerdings mag ich es nicht wenn die dd's immer so lange zum annehmen brauchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juli 2010)

Désann schrieb:


> Ich als Tank kann es überhaupt nicht leiden wenn unsere tollen DK´s meinen bei jedem Boss ne Ghularmee zu zünden, besonders bei Drachen bossen sehr sinreich. Hau da immer mein Makro in den Chat(.....)und lasse den DK dann erstmal verrecken, danach flamen die einen zu warum man den dieses Makro schreibt und warum man sich den so aufrege und ihn sterben lässt,
> (Die Grp lacht sich dann immer über diese dämmlichen DK´s tot) sowass kotz mich einfach total an. An alle Dk´s lasst diesen mist endlich sein den ihr seit nicht der TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dir ist klar, daß die Armee DPS bedeutet? Dir ist auch klar, daß nicht alle Bosse von den Ghulen gespottet werden?
Dir ist auch klar, daß es grad nur Drachen oder Cleavebosse (letztere m.E.n. nicht in Heros zu finden) irgendwas an Kegel-AOE nach vorne oder allg. Schaden "woanders-noch-außer-Tank-hin" machen?

Wenn Dir Skadi bei der Armee wegrennt, ist das so schlimm?
Wenn Dir Svala nicht das Schwert zeigt?
Bei dem eh Random-Aggro-Boss in Drak'Tharon?
Oder beim Spinnenboss in Azjol?
Geht so weiter.

Überdenk mal bitte Deine "ich flame DKs"-Einstellung. Vor allem würd ich mich als Gruppenmitglied nicht darüber totlachen, sondern über *Dich* als Tank. Weil Du offensichtlich Deine Aufgabe nicht verstehst - inkl. Fähigkeiten anderer.
Die Ghule spotten im schlimmsten Fall - ja, aber wenn sie sterben, wer hat dann die Aggro? Der nächsthöhere.
Wenn das nicht Du als Tank bist, läuft etwas falsch... passt denn Dein Aggroaufbau?


----------



## Error2000 (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Leute nach 1 Wipe abhauen. *kotz*


----------



## Volusenus (8. Juli 2010)

Was mir öfters auf die Nerven geht, ist, wenn man die Einladung bekommen hat, und EINER nicht bestätigt. 

Meistens ist das ein DD (der wohl gerade auf dem Klo ist, weil er schon 30 min. gewartet hat...). 

Bin ich Tank oder Heiler ist das ja nicht so schlimm, momentan spiele ich aber einen DD und dann heißt es durchaus, wieder eine halbe Ewigkeit warten - obwohl da irgendwie steht, dass man "erstrangig" einsortiert wird.


----------



## Vaiara (8. Juli 2010)

also als heal (lvl 75 und lvl 20) find ich es besonders nervig, wenn der tank pullt ohne an das mana der andren zu denken, wenn der tank net pullt, machen das auch gern mal jäger oder andere.. buffs werden oft net für nötig gehalten, und wenn, dann bekommt man als heal schon gerne mal den segen der macht verteilt, weil der tank net nachdenkt und auch manchmal net will.. mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass viele (krieger, druiden, palas, dks) auch ohne tankskillung und/oder -equip meinen, sich als tank zu melden, damit sie schneller in ne ini kommen und dann unken, sie seien so oft unter 50% hp..

an sich nutze ich aber rnd-inis dennoch gerne, da es von der regel zum glück immer wieder ausnahmen gibt und es mit erholungsbonus einfach lohnend ist, durch die inis zu rennen~


----------



## Winara (8. Juli 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> momentan spiele ich aber einen DD und dann heißt es durchaus, wieder eine halbe Ewigkeit warten - obwohl da irgendwie steht, dass man "erstrangig" einsortiert wird.



Das wirst du auch! Und wenn du inner Gruppe bist 4 von 5, sollts nur Sekunden dauern bis der nächste DD in der Gruppe ist und du drinne bist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber alles was mich nervt am Dungeonfinder wurde hier schon gesagt.


----------



## Schnubbel :> (8. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich hasse es wenn die leute im Ocolus die Gruppe leaven oder wenn man als Shadow in die Ini Kommt und umspecen möchte auf heal weil man vorher als shadow am Blümchen sammeln war und der Tank erstmal verreckt weil man ja am umspecen ist und dann noch dumm angemacht wird was einem einfallen würde nicht zu heilen



Argh! Das passierte mir so ähnlich neulich in Turm HC, ich (als Pala Heal) hatte noch einen Ladescreen und der Dk Tank hüpfte mit seinen niedlichen 30k direkt in eine Gruppe. Danach maulte und machte er sich lustig "weil ich ja noch Ladescreen beim Laufen(!) haben könne" -.-
der Kick war da wohl berechtigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (8. Juli 2010)

Also erstmal hassen tu ich nix an RND ini.

Ich hab 2 Tanks 1 Warri (Main/Kingslayer 5%) und ein DK (sek. eq Tank) den ich extra nur mit marken und HC ini sachen ausgestattet hab (bis auf die Top Tank VZ also kein eiziges kupfer bezahlt, kleiner fabel von mir^^)

Was ich nicht mag: mitn DK dauert einfach Aggroaufbau länger (Krankheiten) wenn dann die 3 DD klassen voll AOE in Mobgruppen ballern, wenn ich wegen meim GS geflamt werde...hallo ich mein HC ini eq heißt das ich HCini tanken kann und nicht ICC 25 (UnBuffed 37klife).

Wenn ein der Heal immer nur halbvoll heilt *kotz* (todesängste^^)

Wenn der spruch "GOGO" kommt

Wenn ich mit 232 gear in Deff mehr dps fahre als ein DD.

Wenn grün Blau eq leute die neuen HC's besuchen und nur gezogen werden wollen.

Wenn auf alles Need gemacht wird was man sich nicht verdient hat.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute nach 1 Wipe abhauen. *kotz*


Das sind die schlimmsten.


----------



## Lambarene (8. Juli 2010)

Grundsätzlich habe ich da zwei verschiedene Antworten:

1. Der 80er ICC-gehende Heiler freut sich über nen Tank mit Dampf drauf. Manamangel gibt es in den 5er Inis praktisch nicht. Lustig ist es nur, wenn ich aus Langeweile mehr Schaden mache, als einer oder mehrere DDs.

2. Ich spiele derzeit nen kleinen Baum hoch. Da kommen dann die anderen Twinker als Tank rein, die den 80er Tank und Heiler gewohnt sind. Leider hat man als 20-40er Heiler irgenwie nicht die Manareserven, um die dann am Leben zu halten. Ist mal wieder eine neue (alte) Art zu spielen, wie damals in Classiv, als Mana auch nicht auf Bäumen wuchs.... Ich fühle mich wieder 4 Jahre jünger....

Und als Bonus: Mir gingen als Heiler diese gogogo-Nerver so auf die Blätter/Finger, dass ich diese dann vergesse zu heilen. Die können dann kurz hinterher laufen, bis sie es lernen. Wenn ich dann auf der Igno von ein paar DDs lande, dann komme ich zumindest nicht mehr in deren Gruppe rein und spare den Platz auf meiner Igno.


----------



## Idekoon (8. Juli 2010)

Am meisten hasse ich an Rnd-Gruppen:

-Leute die nach einem Wipe abhauen

-fehlende Kommunikation (macht einfach dann keinen Spaß, ist ja fast wie ein Offline-Spiel)

-"Gogo" brüllende 1337 imba roxxor


----------



## Narulein (8. Juli 2010)

Tanks, die der Meinung sind sie könnten in DD specc tanken, die Aggro dann nicht halten und damit 286948346876x die Gruppe wipen -.-


----------



## Bremgor (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinem blauen equip mehr schaden mache als 2 andere dds mit ihren epics ZUSAMMEN!
Wenn zu früh geleavt wird.
Wenn irgendwer aus der gruppe nicht warten kann bzw. andere Mitspieler warten lässt.
Ninja-loot...
Allgemeine Unfreundlichkeit.
Wenn ich mich so erinnere war von meinen letzten 10 Instanzen nur eine grp wo ich wirklich dachte: boah schade dass die nicht auf deinem Server sind, sonst könntest du mit denen öfters mal gehen. Die waren freundlich und aufeinander eingespielt(gilde). Was will man mehr?


----------



## cman (8. Juli 2010)

Tanks die zu blöd sind die aggro zu halten obwohl sie kein schlechtes gear haben das nervt am meisten


----------



## La Saint (8. Juli 2010)

Also, ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Randomgruppen gemacht. Und ich bin seit Release dabei.

Der Ablauf ist immer der gleiche. Irgend jemand sucht im Chat oder mit dem Tool Leute für eine Ini oder eine Gruppenquest. Wenn alle notwendigen Klassen mit passendem Level in der Gruppe sind, wird zur Ini angereist.

Der Tank bekommt dann Lead, damit er Marken setzen kann, pullt die Mobs in der markierten Reihenfolge, die DDs machen konzentriertes Feuer auf den Mob am Tank, der Heiler heilt den Tank, der Reserveheiler hat ein Auge auf die Gruppe, der CC hält die Adds unter Kontrolle.

Wenn der Mob dann down ist, wird kurz diskutiert, ob jemand need hat. Alle anderen in der Gruppe passen dann beim Würfeln. Die Gruppe spielt dann weiterhin konzentriert und relaxed zusammen, bis die Ini/Quest erledigt ist. Anschließend verabschiedet man sich freundlich. Meist ist sogar noch der eine oder andere für die Friendlist dabei.

Oha .......

Sorry. Ich sehe gerade, ich bin im falschen Forum. Alles was ich oben gesagt habe bezieht sich natürlich auf Aion. Mein Fehler. Ich hätte es schon bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung merken müssen. Bei WoW muß man natürlich GearCheck und Recount erwähnen. Bei Aion gibt es sowas erst garnicht. Da kommt man in eine Gruppe mit seinen Fähigkeiten und seinem guten Ruf, nicht mit 5000 dps. 

Noch mal sorry
Lasaint


----------



## Blutvalk (8. Juli 2010)

Hassen ist ein böses Wort.........aber gelegentlich könnte man schon mal in die Tastatur beissen, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Die meisten Punkte haben die Vorposter ja schon angesprochen, vom vorpreschenden Tank, pullenden DD, Heal der den Tank anscheinend auf Igno hat, GOGO-Brüllaffen, Oculus-Feiglingen.....u.s.w.

Als Tank checke ich vor jedem Einsatz erstmal den Heiler, erscheint er mir noch ziemlich frisch, bitte ich die Gruppe etwas um Rücksicht. Nach kompletten Buffen/Manareg frage ich alle ob sie ready sind und dann gehts los. Immer ein Auge aufs Mana der Beteiligten und entsprechend der auslaufenden CD´s wird in aller Ruhe die Ini durchgezogen und möglichst ohne Wipe beendet.

Armee habe ich mir als DK ziemlich schnell abgewöhnt, selbst der 1min-Ghul kommt selten zum Einsatz......nur wenn die DD allzu schwach auf der Brust sind, passiert das mal gelegentlich. Mich erschüttert es dann immer wieder, wenn sich am Ende der Heal bei mir bedankt, der sogar schon von anderen Gruppen gekickt wurde, weil er zu low war.

Was mich als 32K Live Tank wirklich abgrundtief ärgert, wenn sich ein DD über den mickrigen Tank lustig macht........haben wohl alle schon vergessen, das sie auch mal mit LVL 1 angefangen haben.

Ach übrigens, für die GOGO-Brüllaffen habe ich mir ein Makro gemacht........"".beim nächsten gogo bin ich leider gezwungen eine 5 minütige Raucherpause einzulegen, um meine gestressten Nerven wieder zu beruhigen"".......und da ich noch jede Menge Marken brauche, sage ich am INI-Anfang auch an, das ich alle Bosse machen werde..........wem das zu lange dauert, möchte bitte jetzt die Gruppe verlassen.

Joo, dickes Fell sollte man als Tank schon mitbringen aber alles muss man sich auch nicht bieten lassen.

Blutvalk.......Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Aggropip (8. Juli 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> pff selber schuld spiel ne anständige klasse , scheiß pala



Ich wette das du immer von Palas im DMG abgezogen wirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja mach dir nix draus ... L2P


----------



## bzzzu (8. Juli 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, daß die Armee DPS bedeutet?
> [...]
> Die Ghule spotten im schlimmsten Fall - ja, aber wenn sie sterben, wer hat dann die Aggro? Der nächsthöhere.
> Wenn das nicht Du als Tank bist, läuft etwas falsch... passt denn Dein Aggroaufbau?



Ohne Aggro wirst von den Mobs nicht gehaun => wirst nicht gehaun, kannst nich ausweichen/wirst nicht geheilt => kannst nicht ausweichen/wirst nicht geheilt, kannst nur minimal Wut erzeugen/stehst als Pala sehr schnell oom da => hast keine Wut/kein Mana kannst keine Aggro mehr aufbauen => kannst keine Aggro mehr aufbauen, fällst in der Aggroliste hinter die DD zurück und die sin dann in der Regel schon so in rage, dass kein Spott der Welt mehr dafür sorgt, dass man bis zum Ende des Kampfes die Aggro vernünftig halten kann

Aber naja...hauptsache der DK hat 2 DpS mehr gemacht...


----------



## Camô (8. Juli 2010)

Definitiv der unpersönliche Umgang, wobei das eben auch das Problem der serverübergreifenden Gruppen ist. Es fehlt meist komplett an Kommunikation, nach dem Besiegen des Endbosses gehts anscheinend nur noch darum, wer am schnellsten die Gruppe verlassen kann. Neue Leute kennenzulernen ist fast unmöglich, zumal die unterschiedliche Serverzugehörigkeit das Kennenlernen eigentlich unterbindet.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juli 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Ohne Aggro wirst von den Mobs nicht gehaun => wirst nicht gehaun, kannst nich ausweichen/wirst nicht geheilt => kannst nicht ausweichen/wirst nicht geheilt, kannst nur minimal Wut erzeugen/stehst als Pala sehr schnell oom da => hast keine Wut/kein Mana kannst keine Aggro mehr aufbauen => kannst keine Aggro mehr aufbauen, fällst in der Aggroliste hinter die DD zurück und die sin dann in der Regel schon so in rage, dass kein Spott der Welt mehr dafür sorgt, dass man bis zum Ende des Kampfes die Aggro vernünftig halten kann
> 
> Aber naja...hauptsache der DK hat 2 DpS mehr gemacht...



2? =) nene, 2,5 .... lustig, ist aber n bissi mehr.
Außerdem kassieren die Ghule Deine Schläge.

Übrigens:

Pala: bekommt Mana auch durch göttliche Bitte: Wird erneuert wenn er zuschlägt ... nicht wenn er getroffen wird. Wenn Dir das in ner HC nicht reicht....

Druide/Krieger: bekommt auch durchs ZuschlagenWut - mußt im dümmsten Fall am Ende spotten. Ansonsten Wutanfall.

Daß Du als Pala oom dastehst ... das halte ich für ein derbes Gerücht. Außer Du hast keine Bitte an, haust Weihe und alles mögliche sofort raus, und heilst Dich zwischen rein mit HL. Dann ja.

Kein Spott der Welt holt die Aggro wieder? O.o kein Tank der Feindberührung hat, baut so langsam Aggro auf, daß er nach einem Spott erstmal 5-10 Sek "Bedrohungs/Dmg-Vorsprung" braucht.

Wirklich, ich finde da liegt die Baustelle nicht beim DK.


----------



## Anburak-G (8. Juli 2010)

@TE

Mehr mit Humor nehmen, dann ärgert man sich nicht zu sehr darüber^^


----------



## Vaiara (8. Juli 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Definitiv der unpersönliche Umgang, wobei das eben auch das Problem der serverübergreifenden Gruppen ist. Es fehlt meist komplett an Kommunikation, nach dem Besiegen des Endbosses gehts anscheinend nur noch darum, wer am schnellsten die Gruppe verlassen kann. Neue Leute kennenzulernen ist fast unmöglich, zumal die unterschiedliche Serverzugehörigkeit das Kennenlernen eigentlich unterbindet.



/sign

das stört mich auch immer sehr.. denn wenn man mal ne ordentliche gruppe gefunden hat und mit der vielleicht auch 2-3 inis nacheinander macht, ist es doch quasi unmöglich, sie jemals wiederzusehen in ner rnd-gruppe.. klar liegt das auch am unterschiedlichen lvl-speed, aber trotzdem isses schade, und diese realID ist für mich auch keine echte alternative, so viel rücke ich dann doch net mit meinen infos raus ^^;


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (8. Juli 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute nach 1 Wipe abhauen. *kotz*




Sind doch eh meistens diejenigen die Wipes verursachen die sofort abhauen...


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Juli 2010)

Die Mitspieler...
Ernsthaft, in Dragon Age sind die Comps mit den Standart-Taktiken BESSER als 3/4 der Echten Mitspieler in WoW!


----------



## Ademos14 (8. Juli 2010)

Gottsched schrieb:


> Was ich gar nicht mag ist das bei bestimmten inis z.B. Occulus sofort1-2 gruppenmitglieder leaven. Dabei geht die ini im verhältnis zu anderen echt schnell.



Und nochma 2 Marken mehr + Chance auf nen blauen Drachen.


----------



## bzzzu (8. Juli 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Kein Spott der Welt holt die Aggro wieder? O.o kein Tank der Feindberührung hat, baut so langsam Aggro auf, daß er nach einem Spott erstmal 5-10 Sek "Bedrohungs/Dmg-Vorsprung" braucht.


Hast du schonmal gegen DD angetankt, die im Schnitt so 6-7k dps und mehr machen? Da kannst, als Druide zumindest, mit Müh und Not die Aggro grade so halten (ganz besonders wenn n Kollege Magier/Jäger/Hexer mit dir um Platz 1 im Omen kämpft), wenn du von Anfang an die Chance hast, welche aufzubauen. Funkt n DK dir dann mit der Armee dazwischen is einfach vorbei mit vernünftigem Tanken, da muss man den Spott dann auf CD halten, damit der Mob einigermaßen bei einem bleibt^^ Man baut durchs bloße Zuschlagen leider nicht so viel Wut auf, dass man während der Armee-Phase, in der die DD ja fröhlich weiter draufhaun, deren Aggro-Vorsprung kompensieren könnte und auch wenn die Ghule alle weg sind, wirds schwierig, wieder in ne vernünftige Tank-Rotation rein zu kommen. Nicht, dass der Mob danach noch so lange leben würde, dass deswegen die Gruppe wipet, aber es nervt einfach tierisch, wenn man grade den Gegner schön an sich gebunden und ausgerichtet hat und dann kommen die Ghule an und machen alles wieder kaputt.

Und ich versteh auch nicht, was an der Armee so toll sein soll. Damit is der Kampf vielleicht 3 Sekunden schneller vorbei (wenn die überhaupt so furchtbar viel Schaden machen), dafür hat der Tank aber teils mächtig viel mehr zu tun. Bin dafür, Blizzard führt ne geringe Glyphe ein, dass die gar nix mehr spotten, dann könnens die DKs von mir aus auspacken, wenns ihnen gefällt, aber so nervt die Armee einfach nur.


----------



## Lacios (8. Juli 2010)

Ich mag keine Gruppen wo Mitglieder gehen wenn das gewünschte nicht dropt oder gehen wenn andere mit Bedarf dabei sind.



P.s ich hoffe das die dummen gehen und die guten bleiben das es wieder spass macht in einer Gilde zu sein.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (8. Juli 2010)

Da gehe ich doch gar nicht erst mit randoms,wenn da so viele spacken bei sind....nur mit gildis wird in inzen gegangen!


----------



## Draelia (8. Juli 2010)

Das was ich wirklich beängstigend finde sind die "tx4grp&bb" Leute....

Ich hab gelernt, zu lesen, zu schreiben, und was Respekt ist. Sowas ist völliger Verfall und keineswegs eine neue Sprache.


----------



## Cazor (11. Juli 2010)

Erzähle mal ne Geschichte von gestern.
Eine Gruppe von lvl72/73ern hat endlich nach halbstündiger Wartezeit einen Tank. Der ist 75.
Und meint, weil wir so low sind, muss er extra arbeiten.
Dafür möchte er so 20~25 Gold, eh er anfängt.

Was mag ich wohl an rnd Gruppen nicht..


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Nichts, immer erster in der DPS, Spaß wenns mal ne schlechte Gruppe ist... immer was zum lachen.


----------



## Volusenus (11. Juli 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Und meint, weil wir so low sind, muss er extra arbeiten.



Müsste er da nicht sogar weniger tun, da ihr ja noch nicht so viel Schaden raushauen könnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestrotrotz eine unverschämte Haltung, keine Frage.


----------



## XchâronX (11. Juli 2010)

Mich stört, dass viele einfach leaven, wenn ihr Item nicht gedroppt ist oder wenn sie es haben und das in den Gruppen überhaupt nicht mehr gesprochen wird. Das einzige was man im Chat sieht ist maximal ein "Hi" am Anfang und ein "bb" am Ende.


----------



## Gerti (11. Juli 2010)

Unfähigkeit seine Klasse zu spielen
Ein falsch gewähltes Tempo (ob zu schnell oder zu langsam egal)
Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit


----------



## Kamaji (11. Juli 2010)

1. Natürlich die instant leavs bei Instanzen wie hdz4 oder occu
2. (grade vorhin erlebt) ist uns der Heiler in Gundrak abgehauen weil er unbedingt Kohlrabi und Liebe am Spieß machen wollte. (wir hatten einen Kicker -> fail , und "nur" einen Tank --> auch fail)
Wollt er nich einsehen und ist ab dafür.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (11. Juli 2010)

da gibts so einiges.. aber wo fang ich an..


ich hab nix gegen andere realms.. aber wenn aus unserm pool schon welche dabei sind von nem bestimmten server (un das is recht heufig da der pool mit alleria nicht sehr groß ist) dabei sind.. dann kann man die ini schon fast vergessen. entweder dauert es ewig lange oder sie leaven...
(kann sein das es denn andern beu unserm server genauso geht wenn die Alleria lesen aber das fällt mir halt sehr auf)

na klar, am geilsten sin die leaver... ich frage mich ehrlich was am occulus so schwer is? geht recht schnell un es easy (wenn man weiß was zu tun is). bissi drauf kloppen, aufpassen wo man mim drachen hinfliegt un gut is... das is doch kein prob oder?

ich selbst bin Pala DD & Tank (tank nur für inis da gehts schneller) un manchmal denk ich mir "Heiler was is los mit Dir?".
waren im Nexus. is ja kein prob die ini. hero... dieser erste miniboss da, die eingefroren sind. ich pull die erste gruppe und sie is tot. pull 2. un boss. dürfte ja kein prob sein. heiler war da.. (schami) alle fear un rennen zu den restlichen gegnern, somit pull. dann isses net so extrem easy alle an sich zu binden.. hatte alle und schwubs boss rennt dd an, tot. boss rennt andern dd an, tot. kommt zurück, ich tot. heal stirbt als letztes un kackt mich an "Wieso pullst du alles. Bist du dumm. Warte doch bis ich Totem stelle"
Also wenn der heal da is un anfängt zu heilen... und totems stehen (hab sie gesehen) dann geh ich an den gegner... kackt er mich an das er doch erst antifear stellen muss.. also der war nich das erste mal dirn... beim 2. ma gleiches spiel.
meinte nur "ey mach einfach deinen job oder lass es" er nur "dann viel spaß noch such dir nen andern heal" schwubs leav...
2 sec später war neuer heal da un da lief es einwandfrei. trotz fear und alle pull. keiner starb.

ok un diese "nach dem boss un net der loot war drin" leaver. ehm ja.. passierte mir ca 10 mal in HdR. ok scheiß ini, mach ich auch net gerne. aber nach den ersten bossen auch nemmer so extrem schwer das man das net noch machen kann.
schönste ausrede war "Hab vergessen, hab noch ICC25er raid."
schnell ma nen char auf dem server erstellt und 10 min char betrachtet un was war.. kein raid.. solche kanidaten liebe ich!


----------



## Lacios (11. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es immer nervebd wenn ein tank oder andere Klassen die Grp mittendrin verlassen weil das Item nicht gedroppt ist.


----------



## Toxxical (11. Juli 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Erzähle mal ne Geschichte von gestern.
> Eine Gruppe von lvl72/73ern hat endlich nach halbstündiger Wartezeit einen Tank. Der ist 75.
> Und meint, weil wir so low sind, muss er extra arbeiten.
> Dafür möchte er so 20~25 Gold, eh er anfängt.
> ...



Das ist einen tolle Idee. In rnd heros als Tank gehen und dann fürs tanken 100g pro Spieler verlangen bevor man anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (11. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Das ist einen tolle Idee. In rnd heros als Tank gehen und dann fürs tanken 100g pro Spieler verlangen bevor man anfängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil das muss ich ma machen ;D
immerhin werden immer tanks gesucht hrrhrrhrr


aber ma ehrlich: das is doch ne sauerrei!!!! ok tanks haben schon mehr repkosten als andere abder trotzdem


----------



## Bullseyes (11. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

also das hatte ich gestern mit meinen Diszi Twink:

Random inze, kaum drinne, rennt der Tank schon los, hatte gerade gebufft und dadurch eben Mana verloren. Mitn heilen trotzdem noch geschafft, keine Mana mehr und Tank rennt weiter (war nen Dk)!

Ich geschrieben, "wäre mal nett wenn der Tank mich reggen lassen würde" ...kam nur die Antwort vom Tank : " denn leave doch"...ich tu mir solch Kinderkagge nicht mehr an, solche verdammten Egoisten die man zurzeit in Random Inzen findet. Dat ist der purer Wahnsinn, wie ich das hasse wenn jemand übers Internet ne große Fresse hat. Dat gleiche mit meinen Baum und 3 andren aus meiner Gilde, waren ne super Truppe für den Erfolg Kohlrabi , nur der eine Schurke, der Random dazu kam wollte nicht mitmachen, wie schon gesagt, viele Spiele kotzen mich mittlerweile an aus den Randoms...irgendwie vermisse ich die Zeit wo man sich noch so ne -grp suchen musste, dauerte zwar länger aber man traf nicht so viele Idioten.

Ich hasse:


- Egoisten

- Tanks die meinen zu rushen und auf andre keine Rücksicht nehmen, denn sich nachher noch beschweren wenns whipet

- Leute die sich zu fein sind große Buffs zuverteilen oder überhaupt zu buffen 

- das Wort "Imba" , ja ist so, gibt es genauso wenig wie nen perfekten Menschen, ich hasse einfach leere Überbewertungen, jeder macht nun mal Fehler....

- Verhöhnungen (zbsp.: noob etc) anstatt andre zu helfen

usw, könnte hier noch Massen aufschreiben....und sry für die Ausdrucksweise, sags so bzw schreibst so, wie ich es denke ....lg Magi


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (11. Juli 2010)

ich mag toastbrot


----------



## ibbi (11. Juli 2010)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> ich mag toastbrot



is mit abstand das beste an rnd grp. -- find ich auch!


----------



## Cazor (11. Juli 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> geil das muss ich ma machen ;D
> immerhin werden immer tanks gesucht hrrhrrhrr
> 
> 
> aber ma ehrlich: das is doch ne sauerrei!!!! ok tanks haben schon mehr repkosten als andere abder trotzdem




üblicherweise skill ich um und mach ne Ausschlußwahl, um selber zu tanken.
Aber da war ich nu grad mit meiner Jägerin unterwegs..


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Juli 2010)

Dass viele meinen sie könnten machen was sie wollen weil man sie nicht kennt.
Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht den Realname. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (11. Juli 2010)

Bullseyes schrieb:


> Ich hasse:
> 
> 
> - Egoisten
> ...



/das unterschreibe ich

was mir auch sehr unangenehm aufstößt ist die unfreundlichkeit bzw. unhöflichkeit vieler spieler, man begrüßt sich nicht mehr,
es findet so gut wie keine kommunikation mehr statt, es wird nur noch durchgerannt und wenn die ini vorbei ist kommt vlt. noch ein "bb"

schade schade, die idee von blizz das alles realm übergreifend zu gestalten um die wartenzeiten zu verringern war sehr gut, nur was daraus geworden ist,
ist sehr traurig.
liegt aber nicht an blizz sondern an den leuten...

inzwischen twinke ich meine jägerin, völlig streßfrei , habe im moment null lust mehr auf inis.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (11. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Das ist einen tolle Idee. In rnd heros als Tank gehen und dann fürs tanken 100g pro Spieler verlangen bevor man anfängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist bei mir aufm Server schon Realität.


----------



## Groz (11. Juli 2010)

Es wurde zwar schon viele Punkte von einigen angesprochen, aber möchte sie gerne nochmal Ausführen.

Zu mir, habe nen 80 Druidentank mit viel Erfahrung und Lvl mir nun wieder ein Druiden hoch (Farmchar, Langweile oder einfach weil ich Druiden liebe), aber was ich immoment im low Lvl Bereich erlebe ist einfach nur noch kaputt.

Also wenn ich in eine Ini komme, buffe ich erstmal durch und setz nen Fokus auf den Heiler. Arbeitsaufwand 1 Minute, aber ....

- Selten wird gebuffed
- viele Jäger und Schamanen meinen Tank spielen zu müssen und laufen los und pullen nicht 1 mob sondern direkt den ganzen Raum/Flur was auch immer.
- Hexer ist direkt Tod, weil 1 mal gehauen wurde vom Mob und anstat was zu trinken lieber Aderlass gemacht hat.
- Spieler die fragen ob andere was zu Essen und Trinken dabei haben.

So nach dem ersten fast Wipe.
- Wenn 1 - 3 DD gestorben sind, Tank und Heiler sind schuld. Ich reagiere schon garnimmer, Heiler entschuldigt sich.
 Wenn ich dann frage, ob die Leute wissen wer der Tank ist, bekommt man nur die Antwort du hast mir zu lange gebraucht. ( 1 Minute Jippi)

Ich betrette also den ersten Raum/Flur und Pull die erste Mobgruppe, so weit so gut ich halte die Aggro Perfekt, auf einmal ein Portal/Klone was auch immer, da sind auf einmal 10 Mobs und nimmer 3 - 4.

1 - 3 DD Tod, Heiler am verzweifeln und von mir nur die Frage was das soll. Top Antwort: Du bist Tank du musst das können. Meistens leaven schon die ersten DD.

und so geht es die ganze Ini weiter. Heiler verschwinden, weil sie kein Bock mehr haben alles zu heilen, durch die ganzen DD pulls. 
Ich rette nur noch den Heiler, weil irgendwie mag ich die Zunft. DD sterben bei mir aus Prinzip, wenn sie meinen alles pullen zu müssen.

Dazu kommt noch:
- Auf alles Bedarf würfeln.
- Imbakids dabei zu haben, das immer recount postet, alles belehren muss und nur beleidigen ist.
- Leute die nur den Beutel haben wollen anstat die Ini zu clearen wegen Xp und Gear.
- Paladine die aus Prinzip nicht buffen bzw sinnlos buffen.
- DD die laut nach buffes schreien, aber gleichzeitig pullen und kaum Schaden machen.
- Leute meinen eine Ini ist ein Wettrennen.

Das ist jetzt nicht überspitzt oder so dargestellt, sondern ist wirklich bei 2/3 der Inis so. Gibt nur selten Gruppen, wo man von einen perfekten Run sprechen kann. Das schlimme ist, die meisten fühlen sich im Recht und das wird im Endcontet übelst.


----------



## Sumeira (11. Juli 2010)

Also es gibt wirklich so einiges was störend ist. Aber ich glaube man sollte einfach mal gegensteuern ^^

Wenn ich zum Beispiel in einer Ini bin dann schreibe ich gerne immer alles mögliche (Themen bezogenes, was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und meistens stellt sich dann heraus das die Leute aus der Gruppe eigentlich auch alles nette Leute sind. Zum Schluss is es manchmal sogar so das wir noch 5 mins in der Ini stehen und über irgendwas reden. ^^

Also Leute: Einfach mal gegen den Strom schwimmen und freundlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vll entwickeln sich dann einige auch dahin


Mfg

Sumi

PS.: Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das welche unfreundlich sind hier xD war mehr darauf bezogen das man neutral an die Gruppe heran geht ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (11. Juli 2010)

das man mit noobigen casuals unnötig zeit verschwendet, weil sie schlecht heilen oder tanken oder dmg machen


----------



## Firestream175 (11. Juli 2010)

Bin Tank/DD also direkt mehrere sachen zum ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Tank wenn DD´s oder auch Heiler immer "gogo pull doch" rufen. Als DD eher wenn ich grad meine Buffs verteile oder ich grad drin bin und der Tank losläuft obwohl alle Manaklassen kein Mana haben XD


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> und so geht es die ganze Ini weiter. Heiler verschwinden, weil sie kein Bock mehr haben alles zu heilen, durch die ganzen DD pulls.
> Ich rette nur noch den Heiler, weil irgendwie mag ich die Zunft. DD sterben bei mir aus Prinzip, wenn sie meinen alles pullen zu müssen.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch:
> ...




Traurig aber wahr, aus Sicht des Heilers kann ich da nur sagen: es ist so. Es sind immer die Heiler und die Tanks, die total bescheuert sind. Ich bin mitlerweile soweit, dass ich mich immer versuche mit den Tanks gut zu halten. Weil wenn dann ein DD meckert, bekommt er gesagt "Wenns dich stört, geh ruhig. DD's gibts wie Sand am Meer". Die meisten "ImbaRoXXoRDAMAGEDeaLers" gehen dann auch, weil sie beleidigt sind. 



> Also Leute: Einfach mal gegen den Strom schwimmen und freundlich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau sowas mach ich dann aber auch gerne mal. Einige Gruppen sind dann echt so gut, dass ich mit denen immer gerne mehrere Instanzen hintereinander mache. Auch wenn man jemanden dabei hat, der noch nicht lange 80 ist, oder im Falle meines Twinks, der noch nicht lange WoW spielt, dem kann man alles erklären und weiter gehts.


----------



## zarix (11. Juli 2010)

Das ich täglich 1 mal gewzungen bin dort rein zu gehen , nur weil ich die Daly machen muss . 
Im ersten Monat auf lvl 80 hats noch Spaß gemacht . 
Aber irgendwann vergeht einen die lust und man quält sich durch die 5 er Inis  und das schlimme dabei ist , 
das irgendwelche neuling 80 ger mal gerne in Wow Fan Foren einen Thread auf machen und nicht verstehen warum leute unmotiviert sich durch die ini ziehen lassen .
Und sie richten sich meist bewusst gegen 80 ger die Highend Eq haben , da sie mit ihren grad frisch lvl 80ger Char hoch motiviert zur sache gehen.

Und diese Threads werden von Woche zu Woche mehr.
Und der dumme Dungeon Finder ist immer schuld !!!


----------



## Cazor (11. Juli 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> ....
> Aber irgendwann vergeht einen die lust und man quält sich durch die 5 er Inis  und das schlimme dabei ist ,
> das irgendwelche neuling 80 ger mal gerne in Wow Fan Foren einen Thread auf machen und nicht verstehen warum leute unmotiviert sich durch die ini ziehen lassen .
> Und sie richten sich meist bewusst gegen 80 ger die Highend Eq haben , da sie mit ihren grad frisch lvl 80ger Char hoch motiviert zur sache gehen.
> ...



wus?


----------



## Yhikly (11. Juli 2010)

Dazu ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgnMpOU1LNQ

Ist zwar Englisch sollte aber verständlich sein.

"GoGoGOGO"


----------



## Piposus (11. Juli 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> liegt aber nicht an blizz sondern an den leuten...



Natürlich liegts an Blizzard. Sie wollen die "Kiddys", die "Flamer" und die Asozialen als Zielgruppe. Der anständige Raider hat hier nichts mehr verloren, oder nur am Rande durch Hardmodes. Man kann die negative Entwicklung in der "Gemeinschaft" sehr genau darauf beziehen, dass alles immer leichter wurde. Punkt.


----------



## lolGER61095 (11. Juli 2010)

ich hasse tanks die SOFORT loslaufen ohne das ich als pala gebufft hab oder mana gereggt hab (dauert halt ne halbe minute bei 42kmana+..) die heil ich dann auch nicht bis ich alle gebufft hab


----------



## Mayestic (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse es das manche auf alles Bedarf würfeln auf das sie Bedarf würfeln können obwohl sie vom Equipstand schon viel weiter sind
Da war heute ein tank mit 6300 (sorry ^^) Gearscore mit in Grube Hero und hat dem kleinen Jäger der grade frisch 80 wurde und das erste Mal in die Grube durfte die Armbrust von Ick weggewürfelt. 
Mit Bedarf natürlich obwohl er Rowans Gewehr mit Silberkugeln trug. 
Danach stellte er sich taub und reagierte nicht mehr auf unsere verbalen Einwände. Ein Blick ins Arsenal und siehe da er ist VZ ^^. Ein Tiefenkristall mehr. GZ
Kurz vorm Endboss haben wir ihn dann zum Dank ausgeschlossen und der neue Tank war sogar froh das er nur noch Endboss vor sich hatte weil es seine daily hero war.


Bzw man sieht häufig das vorallem beim letzten Loot in der Instanz gegiert wird. Auf alles Bedarf würfeln was geht und schnell verschwinden.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen was ihr am meisten an "LFG Tool rnd Gruppen" hasst?
> Also ich spiele atm eine Diszi Priesterin hoch. Und ich hasse es wenn die Gruppe grade in die Ini geportet wurde und der
> ...



Solche Holzköpfe wie dich, wenns dir da nicht passt geh nicht Random !!!


----------



## hexxhexx (12. Juli 2010)

An das Rennen durch die Heros hab ich mich inzwischen gewöhnt, oder besser gesagt: Ich akzeptiere es zähneknirschend.

Traurig finde ich aber das Gehetze duch die niedrigen INIs.

Ich meine, was haben die Leutz davon? Tragen sich mit 30+ Mains oder Twinks ein, könnten EPs ohne Ende kassieren und laufen direkt zum Endboss für das dämliche Beutelchen.
Vermutlich sind das zumeist Twinks...

Ich hatte mit meiner kleinen Mage 6 oder 7 Gnome Quests und habe bisher 2 Anläufe hinter mir, um überhaupt erstmal 4 davon los zu werden.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Juli 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Da war heute ein tank mit 6300


Wieso geht man mit so nem GS noch in rnd heros?
Für Frostmarken kann man sich eh nichtsmehr holen und wer so ein GS hat sollte doch dank den icc raids in Frostmarken schwimmen oder?


----------



## Hasseo (12. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Wieso geht man mit so nem GS noch in rnd heros?
> Für Frostmarken kann man sich eh nichtsmehr holen und wer so ein GS hat sollte doch dank den icc raids in Frostmarken schwimmen oder?



Für Frostmarken bekommt man Saronit, das kann man Verkaufen, oder eben sich was raus Bauen und Verkaufen.
Oder eben diese Ausrüstung einem Twink geben.

Ich brauch auch keine Frostmarken mehr, mit meiner Priesterin habe ich momentan 186.
Aber der Paladin ist bald oben und der könnte ja 2 paar Schuhe gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (12. Juli 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang gibt es direkt noch einen Punkt: Das Gruppengear sollte zueinander passen. Ein Tank mit blauem Gear und 2-3 epics kann unmöglich richtig tanken wenn er 2 Dps-geile icc-DDs im rücken hat. Klar jetzt kommt sowas wie "die müssen sich halt mal zurückhalten" aber mal im ernst...wie oft halten die sich denn zurück? oder wie lange sollen sie sich denn bremsen? Boss bei 50% und man kann langsam anfangen? Sowas ist für alle beteiligten mist.


*hust* also ich hatte im Oculus mal so einen Dudu in Katzengestalt ^^ Full ICC25 equippt, dmg geil, null Verständnis für meinen damals noch grün/blau/kaum episch equippten Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn 2 mal drauf hingewiesen, dass ich doch üben möchte und er sich kurz zurückhalten könnte, damit ich wenigstens antanken kann. Nach weiteren Mobgruppen hab ich gemerkt, dass ich selbst mit antanken nicht gegen seinen Dmg durchhalten kann. Also hab ich den Heal angewhispert und ihm gesagt, dass er, sobald der Dudu Aggro hat, auf ihn umschwenken soll und ihn vollheilen. Klappte ganz gut die ganze Ini durch. Zumal der Dudu eh mehr life hatte als mein Tank (damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was dämliche DDs - also Leute ohne Hirn - angeht: lass ich einfach verrecken. Der einzige, der beschützt wird, ist der Heal und der nette DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer auch nach Hinweisen, dass Saatspam als Hexer bei 2 Mobs nem IQ von 70 gleichkommt, nicht kapiert, was ich von ihm erwarte (CC, Single target etc), ist selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso wie Mages und Jäger (sorry, aber bestes Beispiel neben Hexern ^^ ) gleich losbomben, ohne dass ich auch nur einmal Siedendes Blut wirken konnte.. Die sterben halt und dürfen dann laufen, wenn der Heal mitmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach 2 mal haben selbst die dümmsten DDs kapiert und benehmen sich.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dasselbe gilt für schlecht equippte Heals. Jo mei, dann kommt halt einer in Seelenschmiede nicht mit dem healen hinterher.. Dann einigt man sich darauf, dass er weiterhin OVERHEAL macht und ich ihn nach jeder mob-grp reggen lasse und gut ist. Musste mich schließlich auch mal als Tank blauequippt durch Inis boxen.. 


Ich sag nur: KOMMUNIKATION. haben leider die meisten verlernt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (12. Juli 2010)

Am meisten hasse ich folgenden Laut:

"Gogo!"


----------



## Izara (12. Juli 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Am meisten hasse ich folgenden Laut:
> 
> "Gogo!"



DD (könnte auch vom Heal sein): "Gogogo, ich will noch mit Kumpel weg"


ich: "Dann meldet man sich nicht für ne Ini an."

DD: "boah, go jetzt!"

ich: "dann verlass die gruppe oder nimm mein tempo an. wenn du pullst, wirst du sterben und sobald es geht, aus der ini fliegen. noch fragen?"

DD: "Wi**er"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tja.. ^^


----------



## Arthas1993 (12. Juli 2010)

> ich hasse tanks die SOFORT loslaufen ohne das ich als pala gebufft hab oder mana gereggt hab (dauert halt ne halbe minute bei 42kmana+..) die heil ich dann auch nicht bis ich alle gebufft hab



stimmt genau ich hab als priester auch ab und zu die probleme mit dem mana nach buffen und da laufen viele schon einfach vor und pullen aber 
ich mach da folgenes ich heil den einfach nicht biss ich full mana habe und wenn er dann stirbt sag ich zu ihm selber schuld *hehe*
das selbe mit hexern die eh schon mit wenig leben Aderlass machen müssen lass ich auch gnadenloss verrecken 


und : 





> DD (könnte auch vom Heal sein): "Gogogo, ich will noch mit Kumpel weg"
> 
> 
> ich: "Dann meldet man sich nicht für ne Ini an."
> ...


^^ 


lol ist mir zum glück noch nie passiert mit solchen idioten


----------



## biroly (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich hasse rdm aus paar gründen als erstes ist da diese ich will in 5 min hier raus sein,wenn man mit nem healer rein kommt und der tank meint er müsse sofort los ohne auf buffss zu warten , und er auch der meinung ist hauptsache er hatt heal alles andere ist ihm ja egal wie zb ob ich als heal mana habe. ich handhabe des so es wird einmal gesagt oom wenn er net reagiert stirbt der tank so einfach ist des .

Wen ich mit meinem Palatank unterwegs bin passiert in der regel die dd´s rennen vor können auch net auf buffs warten ,im besten fall liegen sie da und schreien rezz und wo war der Tank ?, das man noch dabei ist die leute zu buffen beachten die wengisten (den in Fight buff ich keinen ).

ich handhabe das als tank so , als erstes frage ich ob jemand neu 80 ist und wann ne manapause kommen soll zb bei 30% dann die buffs und gut ist .


----------



## KInstinct (12. Juli 2010)

Der Tank kann bei mir pullen soviel wie er will, entweder kriege ich es geheilt oder nicht. (Schon mehrere Kicks des Tanks gehabt.) 

Was mich blos ein wenig aufregt, das es Spieler gibt die der Meinung sind "Es wird schon weggeheilt." und "Ich bin auch ein Tank!". 

Wird schon...:In der Halle der Steine z.B. lasse ich jeden gnadenlos sterben, der in diesen Strahl vom Boss stehen bleibt. Ich heile das nicht weg. Die Spieler werden es schon lernen (müssen, wenn sie mit mir als Heiler noch was machen wollen). Also (Fazit), wenn Schaden vermieden werden kann, sollte es auch geschehen. (Dunkle Kreise in der Feste Drak herrscht auch Bewegungsmangel)

Ich bin auch ein Tank:Ein panischer(leider ich) Heiler versucht JEDEN Spieler hochzuheilen, weil jeder soviel Schaden bekommen, wie eigentlich NUR der Tank bekommen soll. Aggro-Managment hat leider (in RDN-Ini) STARK abgenommen. Es ist leider jetzt immer die Regel, das mindestens 2 DD's meinen tanken zu können und extrem Aggro (und Schaden) von einem Mob bekommen. Gut, man kann man "unabsichtlich" Aggro ziehen. Und was dann natürlich passiert ist wieder mal den Geistheiler die Hand zu schütteln. "Warum heilst du mich nicht?" "Sorry, der Tank braucht mal Heilung! Oder warst Du auch Tank? Hab das leider übersehen!" - Hab davon mittlerweile Makros, weil es nötig ist.

RND-Ini nur noch einmal am Tag und gut ist. Hab aber natürlich auch gute Gruppen, wo die INI in 15 Min erledigt ist.


----------



## Holzbruch (12. Juli 2010)

An Random-Gruppen hasse ich vorallem die netten DD's die meinen, sie könnten genauso gut pullen wie der Tank.

Zu 90% geht das immer nach hinten los, da niemand damit rechnet, dass einer einfach verfrüht und ohne Tank zu sein die nächste Grp angreift.

Gestern auch wieder, ein Nahkampf-Hexer, der keine Skills einsetzt und auf Schurken-Dolche "Bedarf" wählt... 
Da sitzt man nur da, fassungslos und holt zum *headdesk* aus..


----------



## c0bRa (12. Juli 2010)

Holzbruch schrieb:


> Gestern auch wieder, ein Nahkampf-Hexer, der keine Skills einsetzt und auf Schurken-Dolche "Bedarf" wählt...
> Da sitzt man nur da, fassungslos und holt zum *headdesk* aus..


Kann der überhaupt Bedarf wählen auf nen nicht Caster-Dolch in ner RND?

Mich kotzts an, wenn beispielsweise die Skillung meines Mages bemängelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin FFB und bleibe FFB, die ganzen mimimis, dass Arkan stärker ist etc, kotzen mich einfach an... Wohlgemerkt immernoch 5er RND. Manche scheinen da echt anfangs mit zu tun zu haben, die Skillungen der anderen zu zerpflügen...

Als Tank nervts mich einfach nur, wenn DDs meinen sie müssen pullen, und dann probieren verblassen, nusichtbarkeit canish oder sonstwas zu drücken, dass der Heiler die Aggro kriegt... Und ja, ich hasse Oculus... Aber das sag ich den Gruppen bevor ich gehe... Ich kann die Ini einfach nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Juli 2010)

Ich sag es mal so:

Ich besitze ein Makro für zu schnell laufende Tanks...

Wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe, möchte ich Spaß haben. Es kann nicht sein, das der Krieger Tank nach einem Bosskampf direkt weiter sprintet, während alle anderen noch rumstehen, evtl die Drops auf Brauchbarkeit überprüfen (ja, so etwas existiert noch), direkt in die nächste Mobgruppe rein, während der Baum nicht hinterher kommt, der Tank um die Kurve rennt, noch ca. 50 Meter Abstand zum Heiler hat, ALLES pullt, nach 2 Schlägen von den Mobs bereits tot ist und wutentbrannt die Gruppe verlässt nach seinem "HEILER??????" Aufschrei...

Genau dieses Schauspiel hatte ich bisher nicht nur einmal und bin genau wegen solchen Gruppen auch schon öfters gestorben, weil zumindest ich bemerkt habe, das der Tank bereits auf und davon ist und noch versuchen wollte, genug Schaden zu machen, um schonmal die ersten Mobs los zu werden...

Gerade in einer Spielgruppe mit "älteren" (unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 37 Jahren, wobei ich mit 22 der jüngste bin) Leuten, die immer nur einen Tank brauchen, ist die aktuelle Situation schlichtweg zum kotzen.
Teilweise kennen 1-2 Leute von uns nicht mal die komplette Instanz, während der Tank schon am nächsten Boss hängt.

Besonders schön sind immer die Antworten "WARUM??" oder "lol" auf die Nachfrage, ob man nicht etwas langsamer gehen könnte...

Dadurch werden gemütliche Instanzen (ist ja nicht so, das man jetzt Stunden verlieren würde, wenn der Heiler Mana auftankt oder Drops aufsammelt) einfach nur zu Stress und nicht selten werden nun immer mehr Leute von uns zu Dungeondeserteuren...


----------



## Brillenputztuch (12. Juli 2010)

Atm. nerven mich die Leute, die in die Grp kommen und dann erst mal pauschal sagen--> muss mal fix AFK ... meist kommen die dann kurz vor Ablauf der "Kickfrist" wieder.
Schlimm finde ich es auch, dass gerade frisch 80er nach der ersten Gruppe geflamt werden weil sie nunmal nicht so prall DPS fahren. Mein Jäger ist vorige Woche 80 geworde. (Jeder hat nunmal Twinks) meist kommt direkt nach betreten der Ini der erste Flame...Oh ne nen Frisch-80er-Gimp...das nervt schon iwie...


----------



## Corbli (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diejenigen, die am lautesten schreien, eigentlich nur ebay-chars sein können^^ Meistens ist da sowenig Skill vorhanden, das ist unglaublich. Da ich selbst DD, Tank und Heiler spiele, je nach Lust und Laune, hab ich mir auch schon gewisse Verhaltensmuster an den Tag gelegt. Klingt ein wenig nach Selbstjustiz, aber genau so kann mans nur machen:

Wenn ich als Tank geflamed oder sonst wie angemacht werde (low bob, schei*** equip, gogogogoo muss ins Bett usw), dann wird halt nicht mehr die Aggro von pullenden DD'lern aufgesammelt. Und wenn ich mal die Lust habe, eine Runde zu heilen, dann kann eine Heilung schonmal aussetzen.. fiese Lags, sag ich euch...


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Juli 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Atm. nerven mich die Leute, die in die Grp kommen und dann erst mal pauschal sagen--> muss mal fix AFK ... meist kommen die dann kurz vor Ablauf der "Kickfrist" wieder.
> Schlimm finde ich es auch, dass gerade frisch 80er nach der ersten Gruppe geflamt werden weil sie nunmal nicht so prall DPS fahren. Mein Jäger ist vorige Woche 80 geworde. (Jeder hat nunmal Twinks) meist kommt direkt nach betreten der Ini der erste Flame...Oh ne nen Frisch-80er-Gimp...das nervt schon iwie...



Dazu muss ich dann aber etwas sagen: Ich habe ein gewisses Problem damit, wenn wirklich frische 80er, die entweder mit komplett grünem EQ oder zumindest den 187er Sachen mit Abhärtung in heroische Instanzen kommen. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn solche Leute normale Instanzen machen, dafür ist das ganze ja gedacht, aber durch heroische Instanzen ziehen lassen muss echt nicht sein!

Wir haben ja früher auch mal klein angefangen (ich zumindest) und sind brav in normale Instanzen gegangen, bis es da nichts mehr zu holen gab, da erwarte ich das eigentlich auch von anderen, zumindest ansatzweise. Zwar droppt in heroischen Instanzen natürlich besseres, als in normalen und man bekommt natürlich auch einen guten Fluss von Triumphmarken, aber das sollte nicht deshalb passieren, weil 4 andere Leute so überequipped sind, das man die Instanz bewältigen kann.

Ein DD mit 300 DPS hat genauso wenig in heroischen Instanzen verloren, wie ein Tank mit 500 DPS. Es kann nicht sein, das meine Teufelswache mehr doppelt so viel Schaden fährt, wie die Person, für die die Aggro gedacht ist...

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn da wirklich ne Gruppe dahinter steht, die den neuen Twink ICC-ready machen möchte, aber sobald so ein kleiner Char alleine irgendwo auftaucht, werde ich auch irgendwo böse. Hinter dem Char sollte zumindest ein wenig Arbeit stecken und auf 300 DPS kann ich dann auch verzichten gegen solche Gegner. Unterschied ist halt nur, das die bestimmt Bedarf würfeln bei 50% der Bossdropps, wofür sie aber sicher weniger getan haben^^


----------



## HumanFrosty (12. Juli 2010)

La schrieb:


> Also, ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Randomgruppen gemacht. Und ich bin seit Release dabei.
> 
> Der Ablauf ist immer der gleiche. Irgend jemand sucht im Chat oder mit dem Tool Leute für eine Ini oder eine Gruppenquest. Wenn alle notwendigen Klassen mit passendem Level in der Gruppe sind, wird zur Ini angereist.
> 
> ...



Mhh, da bin ich aber froh, dass Du nicht mehr in der Welt von Azeroth weilst, denn zumindest auf meinem Server hab ich noch nie einen Flame wegen zu geringem GS oder ähnlichem erlebt. Klar gabs schon Gruppen, bei denen ich als Heal mehr Schaden gemacht habe als manch DD, aber es gab auch NeuTanks, welche die Aggro wunderbar gegen sogenannte ImbaROXXORSchurken etc. gehalten haben. Von daher, das Spiel ist, was man selbst daraus macht.

Ich mag nicht, wenn man wegen einem Wipe leavt, oder auf alles need würfelt, was man nicht braucht. Sonst hab ich in der Masse meiner geheilten Inzen ab Lvl 40 durchaus positive Erfahrungen machen können, alles andere fordert mich alks Heiler nur mal mehr - auch nicht schlimm/verkehrt.

So long


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich dann aber etwas sagen: Ich habe ein gewisses Problem damit, wenn wirklich frische 80er, die entweder mit komplett grünem EQ oder zumindest den 187er Sachen mit Abhärtung in heroische Instanzen kommen. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn solche Leute normale Instanzen machen, dafür ist das ganze ja gedacht, aber durch heroische Instanzen ziehen lassen muss echt nicht sein!



man kann sich als frischer 80er nicht mehr durch die hero´s ziehen lassen (es sei denn man bastelt ne Gruppe ohne tool).

Als meine Schamanin 80 wurde hab ich mal im Tool unter spezifisch nachgeschaut wenn du zu schlechtes eq hast also zuviel grünes kommst du in viele hero´s garnet rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das aber auch gut so^^


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

foobarbar schrieb:


> SCHEISS WOW!!! GIBT EUER GELD SINNVOLLER AUS!



TROLL DICH !


----------



## Vadesh (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte nie sonderlich Probleme mit Random-Gruppen aber was ich neulich erlebt habe war der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit.

Prüfung des Champions heroisch, Reitevent beginnt und der Vergelter ist auf einmal außerhalb der Instanz und da man nicht direkt nach Beginn der Instanz kicken darf bliebt er bis vom Schwarzen Ritter außerhalb der Instanz, kommt fix rein, mosht deinen einen Boss mit uns um und bekommt seine Marken.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> man kann sich als frischer 80er nicht mehr durch die hero´s ziehen lassen (es sei denn man bastelt ne Gruppe ohne tool).
> 
> Als meine Schamanin 80 wurde hab ich mal im Tool unter spezifisch nachgeschaut wenn du zu schlechtes eq hast also zuviel grünes kommst du in viele hero´s garnet rein
> 
> ...




aus eigener Erfahrung meine ich zu wissen, das dies nur für die "schwereren" 5er Instanzen geht, sprich Seelenschmiede, Grube + HdR

Die anderen, z.B. Feste Drak Tharon sind mit Level 80 immer betretbar, zumindest kamen wir mit 2 Leuten mit Abendkleidchen und die unnötigen Sachen abgelegt (2k GS WUHU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) in die violette Festung, wobei ich mit dem Hexer dann zur Hälfte mitgetankt habe^^


----------



## Brillenputztuch (12. Juli 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> man kann sich als frischer 80er nicht mehr durch die hero´s ziehen lassen (es sei denn man bastelt ne Gruppe ohne tool).
> 
> Als meine Schamanin 80 wurde hab ich mal im Tool unter spezifisch nachgeschaut wenn du zu schlechtes eq hast also zuviel grünes kommst du in viele hero´s garnet rein
> 
> ...



Genau so isses. Als frisch 80er kommt man nicht in viele hc Ini´s rein.
Die 3 neuen + PDC sind auch gesperrt.
Es ist nur eine kleine Auswahl an hc´s.

Auch wenn mein kleiner Hunter erst frisch ist, so fährt er trotzdem niedliche 3k DPS. Er hat also seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ausserdem hängt man sich als frisch 80er noch mehr rein wie viele voll ICC equippte! Viele sind autohit Brain afk. Is leider so. Ausserdem mache ich immer fleissig Irreführung auf Tank!. Naja was solls ^^ atm isster komplett 200 + 213 er epic. noch nen paar tage, dann kann ich vll mal nen pdk 10er twinkrun angehen. GS ist nicht alles ;-) GS von 4,3k und trotzdem gut dabei ^^


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> aus eigener Erfahrung meine ich zu wissen, das dies nur für die "schwereren" 5er Instanzen geht, sprich Seelenschmiede, Grube + HdR
> 
> Die anderen, z.B. Feste Drak Tharon sind mit Level 80 immer betretbar, zumindest kamen wir mit 2 Leuten mit Abendkleidchen und die unnötigen Sachen abgelegt (2k GS WUHU!
> 
> ...



bei mir war fast überall ein Schloß vor und da stand meine ausrüstung muss verbessert werden.

BU und die anderen die als erstes auf normal frei sind die gingen auf hero aber vf und co hat eine ganze weile gedauert bis ich da rein durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Juli 2010)

hatte aber gerade VF nicht ein Tor, was man zuerst öffnen musste?

Bei HdR ist es ja z.B. so, das man erst die Vorquests erledigen musste, bis man da rein durfte, so hatte VF meine ich auch so eine Bedingung


----------



## Elito (12. Juli 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> - Wenn leute an den einfachsten movementbossen failen (Boss in HdB wo man versteinert wird wenn man net außer range läuft)



Man muss da aus der Range laufen? Und ich dacht immer man kann das nicht verhindern xD


----------



## Philine (12. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> hatte aber gerade VF nicht ein Tor, was man zuerst öffnen musste?
> 
> Bei HdR ist es ja z.B. so, das man erst die Vorquests erledigen musste, bis man da rein durfte, so hatte VF meine ich auch so eine Bedingung



Für HDR hatte ich auch die Q eine ganze weile vorher stimmt dein Eq nicht kommst du da nicht rein.

Vf soweit ich mich dran erinner ist da ne q ja, aber die musst du glaubig nicht mehr machen du kommst trotzdem in die Ini rein.


----------



## taess (12. Juli 2010)

das einzige was mich am tool nerft is wenn jemand beim inv afk is und daruch meine wartezeit als tank dann doch erheblich gesteigert wird^^

aber sonst is das tool top

wahrscheinlich bin ich einer der leute die hier grade geflamet werden.

als tank gebe ich das tempo an, da isses mir auch bums ob der heiler noch mana hat (was selten der fall is, weil er eh kaum heilen muss da in den heros sogut wie kein schaden mehr rein kommt) wenns nicht grad die "neuen" 5er sind

bin ich als heal unterwegs kann ich brain afk gehen und lass die gruppe mal machen

manchmal meld ich mich mit meinem druiden als dd anstatt als tank an. einfach weil ich mal lust habe die tanks ein wenig ins schwitzen zu bringen xD

ja sicher, manchmal gibt es momente wo auch ich mir an den kopf fasse, aber dann kann ich darüber meist herzhaft lachen


----------



## Seryma (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich als Tank drin bin und eigentlich ein gutes Tempo einlege und TROTZDEM die dds vorrennen und erwarten, ich spotte ab... was ich dann aber nicht tue und warte, bis der "Puller" stirbt, danach spotte ich erst, bevor die Unschuldigen sterben....

glaubt mir, nach sowas pullt kein DD freiwillig und jeder wartet brav.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (12. Juli 2010)

Schlechte Erfahrungen in 80er Inis nur, dass der Tank oft direkt rausgeht. Als DD dumm, da man oft bis zu 30 Minuten wartet, je nach Tageszeit. Im Schnitt bei mir etwa 15 Minuten, wenns gut läuft. Ansonsten immer recht gut, Inis sind schnell durch. Das ist ab TBC Inis bei mir jedenfalls so, dauern alle nicht sehr lange und Ninjalooter treffe ich da auch eher selten bis gar nicht.

Dagegen ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Spieler in Classicinstanzen wie Bots agieren, keine einzige Chatzeile, laufen hinter dem ersten "normalen" Spieler her, würfeln oft wahrlos Bedarf (nicht alle). Daran nervt mich einfach, dass es immer so still ist. Auch wenn es eine Randomgruppe ist, wäre ein bisschen Unterhaltung nicht schlecht. Das war damals, ohne das Dungeontool, intern auf dem Server an sich "besser". Jetzt wird das Leveln dafür gefördert, an sich auch in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## HumanFrosty (12. Juli 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Das tool ist dahingehend schon top. Was viel wichtiger in meinen Augen ist, 
ich konnte mal jemanden helfen, der es wirklich noch braucht, eben das Equip aus den Heros und nicht wie 
man selber, da nur noch für Frost oder Twinks oder Gilde rein geht. 

Meine Freude wird nahezu grenzenlos, wenn er sich nicht als beratungsresistent zeigt, sondern offen für Tips 
etc. ist, da gibts auch mal ne Vz umsonst, wenn er vom eigenen Realm ist.

Darum gehts doch in Wow, gemeinsam etwas zu erreichen.

Mein Twink ist auch erst lvl 41 als Schami und im Dmg meistens vor den anderen, mit höherem Equip - so what, so lange
die Mobs liegen, der Heiler nicht oom und der Tank die Aggro hat - alles bestens. Schaden wird überbewertet - zumindest
bei nicht Encounterspezifischen Fights ohne Enrage etc...


----------



## D_a_r_k (12. Juli 2010)

Mich nervt das ich mit meinem Bärchen den meisten Schaden in den Randoms mache^^ (egal ob boss oder mobs), die DDs nicht warten können.. unter 80 muss nen heal nunmal reggen.. das ein DD mal meine Freundin (die eben den healpala spielt) vollgenöllt hat das sie ja stoff trägt... (weils ja mit level 73 schon so viele blaue healplatten sachen gibt..).

Aber naja^^ ich level wie schon erwähnt mit meiner Freundin zusammen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als Tank/Healkombo bist du in ner inze imba^^ Wenn nen DD sich nicht benehmen kann lass cih ihn ein-zweima sterben, danach vote for kick^^!

Vor allem kapier ich nicht das sich IMMER DDs so benehmen.. die warten doch meist lang genug auf ne Inze und legen es dann auf nen voteforkick an Öo um dann wieder ne stunde zu warten..?


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (12. Juli 2010)

In draktharon hat mal nen heal gemeint er hätte raid ich solle scghneller machen hab ich ganzen raum gepullt und er konnt nicht genug
healen also wipe...
naja er aht sofort gleavt


----------



## biroly (12. Juli 2010)

Was natürlich auch immer nen highlight ist was mir gestern nacht paaisert ist in ner inze.
Wie gehabt 1 Plalatank (zu dem komme ich gleich ) Palaheal mage und moch sowie meine wenigkeit mit dem warri in Hdw.

Wurden gebufft und dann ging es auch direkt los ,schon beim 1 trash mob feierte mein Rankwatch Lcd party , ok dachte ich mir passiert halt das man vergisst ne fagigkeit auf die leiste zu legen ,wenn mann neu von dd Pala auf schutz geht und es neu gelernt hatt ist es halt normal also teilte ich des den pala mit .

Und 3 mal dürft ihr raten wie die antwort war ?,"Hey ich bin imba habe kanpp 5 k rüssi" du hast nur schrott an ( ok stimmt ja auch irgendwo ) bin neu 80 und habe 2 232 an mache noch net soviel dmg .

naja das ende vom lied war das ich die grp geleavt habe , aus diesem grund unser held ist ihn hatt ne mob grp und den general gepullt und den wieder Rankwatch sagte mir das unser imba tank mal wieder "weihe 4" was das raus passiert ist klar ,alle whipen .Anschliessen geflame warr warum machst du net mehr schaden ? mage was soll das usw ,dees wurd mir zu blöd und habe sie verlassen .

Das sind so diese spieler die echt schaffen das man nur hoffen kann das man e nette und vernüftige spieler trifft .


----------



## HumanFrosty (12. Juli 2010)

biroly schrieb:


> naja das ende vom lied war das ich die grp geleavt habe , aus diesem grund unser held ist ihn hatt ne mob grp und den general gepullt und den wieder Rankwatch sagte mir das unser imba tank mal wieder "weihe 4" was das raus passiert ist klar ,alle whipen .Anschliessen geflame warr warum machst du net mehr schaden ? mage was soll das usw ,dees wurd mir zu blöd und habe sie verlassen .



Oha - Rechtschreibung Rang 5 trifft hier kritisch ;o)

Ansonsten gestern auch mal ne Rankwatchmeldung bekommen, weil ich als Bär getankt habe. 
Einfach bedankt, danach zum Lehrer und nachgelernt... So kanns auch gehen^^


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2010)

Als ich heute mit meinem Bäumchen unterwegs war, geriet ich an einen Tank, der nicht nur schlecht tankte und nicht reggen ließ, sondern auch noch eine ziemlich große Klappe hatte. Er machte die DDs dumm an und hatte an allem etwas zu meckern. Als wir ihn auf sein Verhalten ansprach, pullte er wortlos 4 Gruppen zusammen und verließ die Gruppe. SOWAS hasse ich.


----------



## Linostar (12. Juli 2010)

das ein tank meine aggro mit lvl 60styleeq nicht halten kann...


----------



## Loony555 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich war vor ca. vier Wochen Daily Hero (Hallen des Steins) mit meinem frischen 80er Vergelter-Pala-Twink, der damals neben diversen Epixen auch noch einige blaue Sachen anhatte. 

Nach drei oder vier Trashgruppen postete der anwesende DK erstmal Recount.
(Erstes ausgiebiges Augenrollen meinerseits). Er war natürlich auf Platz 1 mit ca. 2,8k DPS, ich mit ca, 2,5k nicht sooo weit dahinter, wenn man das Equip verglich, 
der Hexer mit 2,3k auch noch total in Ordnung, für die Instanz auf jeden Fall dicke ausreichend und völlig problemlos.

DK: "Lol, bin ich mal wieder der einzige, der Schaden macht".

(Zweites ausgiebiges Augenrollen meinerseits). Ich liess mich nicht trollen, und hielt die Finger still. Die anderen in der Gruppe ebenfalls.
Nach dem "Brann Bronzebart-Event" gleiches Bild, DK postet Recount, an den DPS-Zahlen hat sich nicht mehr viel geändert.

DK: "Warum bin ich eigentlich immer der einzige, der Schaden macht ?
(Drittes ausgiebiges Augenrollen meinerseits, Geduld nun am Ende). 
Ich: "Weil du hier halt einfach den Längsten hast, und wirklich ein ganz toller Hecht bist."

Dann erstmal Stille. (Hatte eigentlich auf Flames der übelsten Sorte gewartet).

Nachdem dann der Endboss lag, postet der DK selbstverständlich erneut seinen Recount, natürlich immer noch auf Platz eins mit leichtem Vorsprung vor mir.

DK: "Lol, ihr seid so low... L2P ihr Noobs".
"DK hat die Gruppe verlassen."

Grundtenor vom verbliebenen Rest der Gruppe: "Was für ein Ars..&§$%§$"

Ich hielt solche Leute ja immer für einen Mythos, aber es gibt sie wirklich. 
Und SOLCHE Leute gehen mir wirklich tierisch auf den Zeiger. 
Zum Glück gibts davon wirklich nur sehr wenige, denn fast alles andere kann ich verkraften.


----------



## G0dlik3 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse die 4 anderen Spieler in den Rnd gruppen...


----------



## Warcus (12. Juli 2010)

...und ich hasse es, wenn man in eine Instanz geht, die man noch nie gesehen hat und andere Klugscheißer maulen rum, dass man sie noch nicht auswendig kann (obwohl man sagte, man sei das 1. Mal drin).
Wie soll man die bitte kennen, wenn man noch nie drin war? Sowas zeugt nur von sozialer Inkompetenz und niedrigem Horizont.


----------



## crescent (12. Juli 2010)

ich mag randomgruppen im großen und ganzen. mich stört es nur, wenn leute nach nem wipe sofort verschwinden - wipes passieren halt mal. und repkosten sind ja nun kein weltuntergang heutzutage...
als tank nervt es mich nur, wenn die DDs meinen, pullen zu müssen... da lass ich die dann auch gern mal stehen.


----------



## Muh-Q (12. Juli 2010)

Als DD: Tanks die mit Markenkram keine Aggro halten können weil sie nicht spielen können.
Als Tank: Eigentlich garnichts. Solange der Heiler Mana hat wird konstant durchgepullt. Muss der Heiler reggen kann ich auch mal CD zünden.
Als Heiler: Makro: "Als Heiler kann ich Schaden wegheilen aber leider keine Dummheit. Wer Mist baut stirbt!"Fertig, wer Mist baut hat selbst Schuld.


----------



## Tezja (12. Juli 2010)

tanks die die einladung ablehnen!!! generell spieler die sich anmelden und dann afk gehen.


----------



## Esda (12. Juli 2010)

La schrieb:


> Oha .......
> 
> Sorry. Ich sehe gerade, ich bin im falschen Forum. Alles was ich oben gesagt habe bezieht sich natürlich auf Aion. Mein Fehler. Ich hätte es schon bei der Gruppenzusammenstellung merken müssen. Bei WoW muß man natürlich GearCheck und Recount erwähnen. Bei Aion gibt es sowas erst garnicht. Da kommt man in eine Gruppe mit seinen Fähigkeiten und seinem guten Ruf, nicht mit 5000 dps.
> 
> ...



Guck mal wer da kommt! Der Waynetrain! Der hat deine Story aufgeladen und fährt mit der so schnell wie möglich zum Whateverrest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, dann bleib doch bitte in deinem Aion-Forum. Danke.


----------



## Emplic (12. Juli 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Am meisten hasse ich:
> 
> - Leute die bei Inis wie Oculus oder HdB instant leaven (meist Tanks oder healer)
> - Wenn leute an den einfachsten movementbossen failen (Boss in HdB wo man versteinert wird wenn man net außer range läuft)
> ...




du meinst sicherlich HdS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hasse am meisten: das tool, weil man das spiel jetzt fast ausschließlich von dalaran aus spielen kann... haha



im ernst: ich find es sau schlecht, wenn ich einen tank und nen healer von der gleichen gilde sehe, die per dungeonfinder leveln, und dann nach jedem dungeon die grp leaven und neuanmelden, obwohl gefragt wurde, mehrere inis zusammenzumachen. 

würde nen sofortigen invite geben und weiter ginge es.... aber nein... man muss ja erst die grp leaven und dann neu anmelden! wenn das nicht intelligent ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Juli 2010)

Top 5:
Platz 5 - Leute die nichts sagen, wenn man fragt ob alle den Boss kennen und dann fragen "ZOMFG wieso bin ich tot? Was soll denn der Scheiß?"
Platz 4 - Leute die un-/willkürlich pullen weil sie noch Ruf brauchen oder einfach unachtsam sind.
Platz 3 - Leute denen nach ner halben Stunde im raid einfällt, daß sie ja eigtl. noch was anderes vorhaben
Platz 2 - Leute die auch auf Items würfeln die gar nicht ihrem aktuell genutztem Spec entsprechen, bzw. die sie überhaupt nicht gebrauchen können (Rezepte etc.)
Platz 1 - Leute die alle genannten Qualitäten - am besten noch gleichzeitig - verkörpern


----------



## Shamez (12. Juli 2010)

zählt es auch wenn ich schreibe das ich die trash mobs nich mag?

also ich begründe mal meine aussage damit das einfach manche spieler so doof wie trash sind un hinterher noch flamen....-.-


----------



## Vadesh (12. Juli 2010)

Schrecklich ist, wenn andere Gruppenmitglieder scheinbar nicht lesen können und anstatt der Namen der Spieler (sofern die Namen einigermaßen in Ordnung sind) einfach die Leute Tank, Heal, DK, Hunter oder weiß der Teufel nennen.


----------



## Cloze (12. Juli 2010)

Todesritter.


----------



## Soulii (12. Juli 2010)

ich hasse dd's die im dmg unterm tank (mir) liegen (spriche alle / 100%)
ich hasse heiler die nicht laufen können, gear oder skill brauchen.
ich hasse gruppen die burg daylie heroic nicht in unter 10 min. schaffen
und ich hasse gruppen wo ich als tank mehr als 50% vom overall dmg mache
ich hasse gammelnaps mit legendarys und vollem 277er t10.5 die nach der heroic auf meinen server nen twink erstellen und rum whinen, nur weil ich sie nach der ini
als knoob beschimpfe, weil auch die unterm tank liegen.
ich hasse 1k dps gimps
ich hasse 2k dps gimps
ich hasse 3k dps gimps
ich hasse 4k dps gimps
ich hasse 5k dps gimps
erwähnte ich schon die palaheiler mit 14k mana , pvp zeugs und ausdauersockeln im einzigesten wirklich heil-teil ?


----------



## Archiebald (12. Juli 2010)

Arroganz und Überheblichkeit - man ist doch ein Spieler wie jeder Andere auch..
Durch eine gute Gilde oder gutes Gear ist man doch kein besserer Mensch als der Durchschnittsspieler..zudem das Gear nur bedingt auf den Skill schließen lässt..


----------



## Cannibal Creed (12. Juli 2010)

ich als warri tank rushe auch schnell los ... weil die meisten nicht auf aggro achten und ich mal aufbauen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aushalten in den heros tu ich shcon einiges ... schutz warri ist einfach ein irre geiler tank wenn man weiß damit umzugehen ...

ich hasse leute speziel DDs die gleich mit mir rein rushen und dann mir die agro streitig machen und dann mäckern dass ich nicht gleich alle wieder zurück spotten kann ... finde ich schade ... oder leute die als heal rein gehen ... und dann schaden fahren ... ist irre geht garnicht ... 

dann leute die einfach gleich die ini verlassen ... 

leute die einen super char haben aber keine ahnung haben wie die klasse funktioniert ...

und und und ... glaube da könnten wir tag ein tag aus reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vermisse ein gesundes gutes gruppen zusammen spiel ... geht nur mit gildies gut ATM ...


----------



## Rotel (12. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> ich hasse dd's die im dmg unterm tank (mir) liegen* (spriche alle / 100%)*
> ich hasse heiler die nicht laufen können, *gear *oder skill brauchen.
> ich hasse gruppen die burg *daylie* heroic nicht in unter *10 min. *schaffen
> und ich hasse gruppen wo ich als tank mehr als 50% vom overall dmg mache
> ...



Wuah, Held...soviel Arroganz ist schon (fast) wieder lustig.


----------



## Gonzo73 (12. Juli 2010)

Gottsched schrieb:


> Was ich gar nicht mag ist das bei bestimmten inis z.B. Occulus sofort1-2 gruppenmitglieder leaven. Dabei geht die ini im verhältnis zu anderen echt schnell.




Die INI mag vll. schnell gehn...Nur leider wissen die hälfte nicht wie bzw. welchen Drachen man nehmen soll, oder sie keinen Plan haben wo sie hinfliegen sollen. Vom Bosskampf möchte ich gar nicht reden....von 5 x rein gehn wipts du min 3x mal beim ersten Try...ist so...hab auch kein Bock auf die INI...und Tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (12. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> ...und ich hasse es, wenn man in eine Instanz geht, die man noch nie gesehen hat und andere Klugscheißer maulen rum, dass man sie noch nicht auswendig kann (obwohl man sagte, man sei das 1. Mal drin).
> Wie soll man die bitte kennen, wenn man noch nie drin war? Sowas zeugt nur von sozialer Inkompetenz und niedrigem Horizont.



Sowas hatte ich letztens in Grube..war da noch nicht oft.

Ich pulle also versehentlich eine Pat und werde vom Tank angepflaumt, warum ich da hinten rumstehe, da kommt doch die Pat.

Meine Antwort: "Entschuldige bitte, dass ich die Grube von Saron nicht auswendig kenne?"

Besagter Tank ist übrigens nach Garfrost abgehauen..der hat sein Permafrost nicht weggemacht, war ständig außer Range und ich konnte einfach nicht gescheit heilen....


----------



## Xaner (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse Leute...

...die sich über andere Leute beschweren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (13. Juli 2010)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal gegen DD angetankt, die im Schnitt so 6-7k dps und mehr machen? Da kannst, als Druide zumindest, mit Müh und Not die Aggro grade so halten (ganz besonders wenn n Kollege Magier/Jäger/Hexer mit dir um Platz 1 im Omen kämpft), wenn du von Anfang an die Chance hast, welche aufzubauen. Funkt n DK dir dann mit der Armee dazwischen is einfach vorbei mit vernünftigem Tanken, da muss man den Spott dann auf CD halten, damit der Mob einigermaßen bei einem bleibt^^ Man baut durchs bloße Zuschlagen leider nicht so viel Wut auf, dass man während der Armee-Phase, in der die DD ja fröhlich weiter draufhaun, deren Aggro-Vorsprung kompensieren könnte und auch wenn die Ghule alle weg sind, wirds schwierig, wieder in ne vernünftige Tank-Rotation rein zu kommen. Nicht, dass der Mob danach noch so lange leben würde, dass deswegen die Gruppe wipet, aber es nervt einfach tierisch, wenn man grade den Gegner schön an sich gebunden und ausgerichtet hat und dann kommen die Ghule an und machen alles wieder kaputt.
> 
> Und ich versteh auch nicht, was an der Armee so toll sein soll. Damit is der Kampf vielleicht 3 Sekunden schneller vorbei (wenn die überhaupt so furchtbar viel Schaden machen), dafür hat der Tank aber teils mächtig viel mehr zu tun. Bin dafür, Blizzard führt ne geringe Glyphe ein, dass die gar nix mehr spotten, dann könnens die DKs von mir aus auspacken, wenns ihnen gefällt, aber so nervt die Armee einfach nur.



Die Armee ist Aggrotehcnisch das beste was dir passieren kann...dadurch das die dauerhaft spotten. Halte einfach dein Spott in der Zeit wo die Armee aktiv ist auf cd dann steigert sich deine Aggro durch das PingPong locker auf 300k. Das sollte für Heros locker ausreichen, da der Kampf da schon vorbei sein sollte.


BTT:

Ich mach nur noch mit meinem DK Tank Inis, da sichs fürn Schurken nicht mehr lohnt. Der DK ist auch schon relativ gut ausgestattet mit 43k life.

Ich hab kein Problem damit, mit "schlechten" bzw. frischen 80ern die Ini zu machen, aber wenn diese dann noch ogog schreien obwohl ich als Tank erster im Dmg bin, muss ich mich schon mal aufregen.

Dabei bin ich ziemlich Geduldig. Gestern erst Grube gemacht mit relativ shclecht Equipten DDs/Healer und trotz 3 Wipes haben wir die Ini durchgezogen.


----------



## p1nk (13. Juli 2010)

die täglichen threads dazu...


----------



## Ultimate_500 (13. Juli 2010)

ich hasse es wen der heiler nicht mal auf heilung geskillt is oder das der tank überhaubt keine sikllpunkte hat das hasse ich


----------



## Badomen (13. Juli 2010)

Wow da gibt es so viele Dinge die ich hasse:

- Leute, die kein Wort reden und auch nicht reagieren auf das was man sagt
- Leute, die nicht buffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch nicht nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage)
- natürlich wenn direkt am Anfang der Tank abhaut...
- wenn sich irgendein kiddy beleidigt fühlt und im Leeroy-Stil dann versucht uns zu wipen, und dann leavt
- im lowlvl-Bereich: 2hand-Pala-"tanks"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (13. Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dass 95% der Leute nicht einmal mehr den Anstand besitzen "Hallo", "GZ" oder "Bye" zu sagen.



Was hat das mit Anstand zu tun?
Ich bin doch nicht in der Ini um mir serverübergreifend irgendwelche Freunde zu machen sondern um meine zwei Frostmarken mitzunehmen.


----------



## Zodttd (13. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> ich hasse dd's die im dmg unterm tank (mir) liegen (spriche alle / 100%)
> ich hasse heiler die nicht laufen können, gear oder skill brauchen.
> ich hasse gruppen die burg daylie heroic nicht in unter 10 min. schaffen
> und ich hasse gruppen wo ich als tank mehr als 50% vom overall dmg mache
> ...



Ich hasse Tanks die einfach wahllos irgendwelches Offgear anziehen um ihren Schaden zu pushen und sich dann wundern warum sie auf einmal einen 24k Crit fangen...


----------



## Rollinjo (13. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Anstand zu tun?
> Ich bin doch nicht in der Ini um mir serverübergreifend irgendwelche Freunde zu machen sondern um meine zwei Frostmarken mitzunehmen.



Aua... Genau das hat was mit Anstand zu tun!! Und du wirst dir dadurch bestimmt keine Freunde machen in dem du ein einfaches Hallo! von dir gibst...

Diese Hetze finde ich auch beschissen... Ich als Tank geb das Tempo vor und niemand anderes. Und wenn der Heiler noch Mana tankt, werde ich bestimmt auch nicht weiterpullen...

Pfiarti


----------



## Soulii (13. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich hasse Tanks die einfach wahllos irgendwelches Offgear anziehen um ihren Schaden zu pushen und sich dann wundern warum sie auf einmal einen 24k Crit fangen...



fail...

es gibt keine mobs/bosse die in 5er heroics 24k crits drücken würden
mit 40k life in hybridgear hat man immernoch mehr life als 90% aller tanks die man sonst so in der daylie antrifft
auch mit hybridgear kriegt man locker critimmu hin , auch wenns auf keinsten notwendig ist


----------



## Chiary (13. Juli 2010)

Oh je, da gibt es eine Menge.
Meine TOP5:
1. Das die gerade geladene Ini häufig instand wieder verlassen wird ( in der Regel vom Tank )
2. Das die größten Trottel in der Regel auch die größte Klappe haben, ihre Charakterfähigkeiten zwar nicht oder falsch nutzen, von Beleidigungen und dummen Kommentaren aber großzügig Gebrauch machen
3. Das diverse Spieler die Ini sofort verlassen nach einem Wipe oder wenn ein Boss nicht den Wunschloot dabei hatte
4. Das so viele Bosse ( und somit Loot und Marken ) ausgelassen werden ( und ausgelassen werden können - Blizzard, ganz klarer Fehler )
5. Das viele Spieler mit überschreiten einer gewissen Itm Lvl Grenze meinen sie könnten die Mobs und Bosse schon allein durch ihren Anblick umlegen und das Nutzen diverser Klassenfähigkeiten und ein wenig Skill würde ab GS 4,0 sowieso überflüssig.


----------



## Locaros (14. Juli 2010)

Also:
Allgemein: 
Keinerlei Kommunikation! Ich will jetz nich ewiges Gechatte in der Grp, aber zumindest ein "Hallo" und ein "BB" sin doch wohl net zuviel verlangt? 
Dann diese Schnell-Schnell-Mentalität, (Keine Manareg-Pausen ect)

Als Bäumchen: 
Tanks, die sofort losrennen und am besten noch mehrere Grps pullen, obwohl ich noch im BärenSpec bin. Umspeccen dauert auch seine Zeit. 

Als Tank: 
Besonders bei meinen kleinen (Tank-)Twinks die sich gnadenlos selbst überschätzenden Heiler. Ich bin nu mal etwas vorsichtiger und pulle immer nur kleinere Grp. Wenn dann permanent Whisper vom Heiler komm "pull ruhig mehr, ich heil das locker" und ich dann mal 1 oder 2 Mobs mehr pulle, wipt dann schonmal die Grp, weil sie das eben scheinbar doch nicht "locker wegheilen" können. 
Besonders eilige DDs, die entweder mit dauerndem "OGOG", oder noch heftiger mit ständigem _aus Versehen_ fehlpullen auffallen. 
Die beiden sind dann meist die ersten, die nach nem Wipe flamend die Grp leaven. 


Noch 3 kleine Begebenheiten aus jüngster Vergangenheit:
Azjol:
2ter Boss: Alles wartet, bis der die kleinen Spinnen gefressen hat. Während der anfängt, Gift in die Grp zu spucken, flitzt plötzlich das Hunterpet los auf den Boss zu. Was macht der Tank? Versteckt sich hinter einem Pilz und lässt die Grp tatsächlich wipen, Zitat: weil er solche Kackboons von Hunter nich unterstützt un die gefälligst au tanken solln, wenn die schon pullen. 
-------------------------------------------------------
HdB: 
Tank flitzt los, in die erste Grp. Frisst Schaden, kriegt kein Heal. <<< Nanu? Was los? Heal hat grad noch im /p geschrieben, und nix von afk gesagt? Ok, Mobgrp down. Tank grade überlebt. 
Frage DD: /p _Nanu? Heal afk? Gesagt hat sie nix?
_Antwort Heal: _/p Nö, mir fehlt nen Buff! Da mach ich nix, bis ich nich alle hab!_ 
Gleiche Ini, wenige Sekunden später:
Tank biegt zu dem Steinboss ab. 
Heal: _Hallooo?? Abkürzung??? _
Tank: (+Rest der Grp einig) wollen _alle Bosse legen, wegen Marken und evtl Erfolge._
Heal: _Ja, dann viel Glück, ich heil euch dort nicht!!
_Naja, dann war 7 Minuten Warten angesagt, bis der Heal via Votekick entfernt werden konnte, da er keinerlei Anstalten machte, von sich aus, die Grp zu verlassen. 
---------------------------------------------------------
Mein TwinkBärchen:
Todesminen, bei dem Ogerboss droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ok, Bedarf, gewonnen. Gleich angelegt. Pala-DD scho sauer, warum ich Bedarf mache. 
Dann weiter. Taurenboss down. Kloppen uns grad auf das Schiff hoch. Pala-DD plötzlich: _"Sorry, muß weg! Viel Glück euch noch!"_ Un verlässt Sekunden später die Grp. Plötzlich kommt da ne Masse Mobs inclusive Goblinboss von oben runter. Heal tut sein bestes, aber trotzdem Wipe. Ratlose Gesichter: "Was war das denn?" Die Antwort sehn wir dann kurz danach: Pala-DD liegt oben tot auf dem Schiff rum. Also is der Typ tatsächlich hochgerannt un hat soviel gepullt wie er konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> ich hasse dd's die im dmg unterm tank (mir) liegen (spriche alle / 100%)
> ich hasse heiler die nicht laufen können, gear oder skill brauchen.
> ich hasse gruppen die burg daylie heroic nicht in unter 10 min. schaffen
> und ich hasse gruppen wo ich als tank mehr als 50% vom overall dmg mache
> ...



Genau solche Leute. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass ich mit einem meiner DDs im DMG unterm Tank gelegen habe. Nicht mal mit meinen schlechtesten Twinks. Okay, wenn der Tank in Off-Equip in eine Ini geht, dann ist er selbst schuld, wenn es ihn zereisst. Besonders als Heiler liebe ich es, wenn ich Tanks heilen muss, die zwar nur eine Off-Skillung haben, sich aber als Tank anmelden und aufs Maul kriegen. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Posting ironisch gemeint war, sonst finde ich die Äußerungen ziemlich arm. Aber scheinbar gibt es solche Typen ja wirklich, besonders die Beschimpfungen sind mittlerweile ja an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## BillyChapel (14. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach:

Die Spieler der Random-Gruppen!


----------



## Kiffat (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 3 Jahre Jäger gespielt, jetzt hasse ich sie.

Logg auf meinen kleinen Tank twink und gehe mit ner /rnd ini grp DM

gut wir killen den oger und der zweihandstreitkolben droppt. die beiden jäger drücken bedarf -.-

und zum schönen abschluss würfelt mir ein todesritter nen schild weg weil er später auch tanken will -.-

naja so far


----------



## Krezton (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn man in HdB zum beispiel oder ahn kahet 2/5 bossen nur macht weil der Tank einfach sagt "ne machen wir nicht oder ich gehe" weil sie 2 frostmarken wollen und es kotzt richtig an wenn zum beispiel ein blau equipter den tank anfleht weil er doch marken braucht der tank ihn dann kicken will wir ablehen und ann der tank abhaut dann geht der healer der blau equipte alt+f4 drückt und sich die gruppe auflöst. 

Auserdem nervt es richtig wenn man in eine gruppe gepackt wird die nix sagt nichtmal am ende BB schnell eintippen kann als hätten die keine finger oder sie sind zu faul kurz was zu schreiben weil dann ja DPS verloren geht sogar wenn sie nichtmal kämpfen und man fragt ob man doch noch eben kurz den einen boss machen könnte weil man den noch braucht für den HC erfolg der ini weil ja keine andere GRP da mithingeht was wieder dazu führt dass das passiert was oben beschrieben ist


----------



## madmurdock (14. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> ...... wenn ich als tank rein gehe, umspeccen möchte und dann sofort obwohl ich nicht mal mana habe *gogogo* kommt -.-
> 
> ich bin pala tank und kein warri lasst mich wenigstens noch was trinken..... gott verdammt



Kleiner Trick:

Kurz Healgear anziehen, Bitte anmachen, durchbuffen, wieder Tankgearanziehen, go. :>

Was mich stoert: DDs, die sich als Tank anmelden, obwohl sie weder Plan noch Equip dafuer haben, allein aus dem Grund da man so keine Wartezeit hat.


----------



## Evolo (14. Juli 2010)

Kiffat schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Jahre Jäger gespielt, jetzt hasse ich sie.
> 
> Logg auf meinen kleinen Tank twink und gehe mit ner /rnd ini grp DM
> 
> ...


Ein Todesritter hat dir also in den Todesminen ein Schild weggerollt? Hm das soll ja wirklich schon häufig passiert sein...


----------



## Pleite (14. Juli 2010)

Spinner gibt es überall. Ich finds insgesamt eigentlich lustig mit Randoms, man weiss halt nie was kommt. Genervt war ich auch schon oft, aber das war ich auch aufgrund vom Spielverhalten von Freunden/Bekannten. Ebenso habe ich schon mit vielen netten Randoms gezockt...passt schon! Wer ein Problem damit hat, sollte es einfach lassen. 

Was mich am meisten nervt, sind die Alles-Checker-Klugscheis$er, die in der WoW leben...die WoW leben. Ganz viele haben scheinbar vergessen, dass es alles nur ein Spiel ist!!!


----------



## madmurdock (14. Juli 2010)

Evolo schrieb:


> Ein Todesritter hat dir also in den Todesminen ein Schild weggerollt? Hm das soll ja wirklich schon häufig passiert sein...



DM = Diremaul = Düsterbruch. Ich check auch nicht, warum in den Low inis nicht Bedarf vor Gier an ist. Geht glaub ich erst ab BC los.


----------



## Evolo (14. Juli 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> DM = Diremaul = Düsterbruch. Ich check auch nicht, warum in den Low inis nicht Bedarf vor Gier an ist. Geht glaub ich erst ab BC los.


Ah sorry, dann entschuldige ich mich für meinen sinnlos post :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juli 2010)

Evolo schrieb:


> Ein Todesritter hat dir also in den Todesminen ein Schild weggerollt? Hm das soll ja wirklich schon häufig passiert sein...



DM kann auch Düsterbruch sein. 

Wah, zu langsam. Naja egal.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (14. Juli 2010)

Das meiste wurde hier schon genannt . Da kann ich nur noch eine Sache zufügen , Leute die in HdS die Maid des Trauers und Krystallus auslassen müssen .

Die Sache wurde anscheinend schon erwähnt , naja man kann ja nicht alle 12 Seiten lesen bevor man postet . ^-^


----------



## junglaß (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ein Tank der generell am liebsten nur den endboss machen würde, aber wenns nötig is oder gefragt wird mach ich auch mal alle bosse.

Was ich hasse sind warris die noch vor mir in die mobgruppen chargen und direkt cleeve und wirbelwind machen.


----------



## Daylife (14. Juli 2010)

-t3xX- schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jetzt jemand schreibt er habe das gleiche erlebt wie du wird sich daran nichts ändern nur weil du
> es hier rein postest! xD



Naja, immer noch um weiten besser, als solche (wirklich) dummen Antworten!!!


Ich hasse es, das vor dem pullen nie auf das Mana des Heilers geachtet wird. Mein Mana ist bei so 27 und dennoch wird eine Gruppe gepullt. Naja, Wipe und ICH werde aus der Gruppe geworfen. So kann das leben sein.

So nebenbei finde ich blöd, das man mit dem tool einfach keine Kontakte mehr knüpfen kann, so wie früher, denn wie oft kommt es vor, das jemand vom selben server in der gruppe ist? also ich finde, so gut wie nie.


MfG

Day


----------



## Pristus (14. Juli 2010)

DK "Tanks" mit DD Equip die meinen es reicht Frostpräsenz anzumachen um ganze Mob Gruppen tanken zu können. Dies kommt vermehrt im 60-75er Content vor.
Als Heiler verlass ich dann gleich die Gruppe und skille während der 30min Pause meine Berufe.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (14. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> DK "Tanks" mit DD Equip die meinen es reicht Frostpräsenz anzumachen um ganze Mob Gruppen tanken zu können. Dies kommt vermehrt im 60-75er Content vor.
> Als Heiler verlass ich dann gleich die Gruppe und skille während der 30min Pause meine Berufe.


Das hab ich gestern in hdz gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat super geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da maul ich au net wen ich als tank vor den anderen dds bin ich spring ja schließlich zuerst rein und ae schon alles weg bevor die anfangen können aber wenn ich eins hasse ist wenn man statt einem dd der grottenschlecht ist  3  dds hat die grottig sind. zB ich war seeleschmiede alle 3 dds unter mir im dmg.. der erste boss geht nahezu net down weil der dmg einfach so mieß ist das der scih durch das seelenfragment sofort hochheilt. soweit seidas ja kein problem wenn die wenigstens das seelenfragment killen würden: nein 3 mal geht der auf den schurken und der 1,8k dps schurke mit !!!!FULL T9!!!!!!! bewegt sich net und macht dann noch netmal schaden... und da schlimmste ich bin nur für das trinket da rein mit meinem tanktwink(weil dd spec need) und dann bekommt der das ding au noch...

es gibt viel viel viel zu viele die zu leicht an gute items drankommen und dann in heros einem den ganzen spaß versauen.




es gibt nix schlimmeres als 3 dds die alle scheiße sind...

ganz einfach


----------



## Gionzo (14. Juli 2010)

@Pristus solche Leute wie dich nerven mich ^^ Ich spiele seid release WoW mit einer verlängerten Pause. Mein lebenlang habe ich nur Heiler gespielt und jetzt versuche ich mich an einem DK.  Gestern abend noch schnell Sklavenunterkünfte gemacht, das erste was der tolle Pala sagt bevor ein Hi kommt und die Instanz los ging "noob Idiot nur weil du Frostpräsenz an hast kannst du nicht tanken". Sorry ich habs mit Bloodskill versucht und ich mag diese Skillung nicht. Außerdem unter 70 ist das doch eh wayne. Klar sollte in den 70+ Instanzen alles stimmig sein, aber warum aufregen wenns doch auch so klappt. 

Im endeffekt bin ich gestern als Tank mit meiner Unholyskillung nur gestorben weil der super Pala sein Siegel gesetzt hat und zu doof war mein Charakter für Heal anzuklicken bzw Grid fehlte. Und dann kommen so ansagen wie " Ja kann ich nichts für Spiele sonst vergelter und als 80er Dk muss ich nicht heilen ......." Da Frage ich mich nur wer hier der noob ist^^ 


Finde generell die Tendenz der WoWcommunity was den Umgang der Spieler untereinander betrifft sehr "bescheiden" (wenn man es förmlich und höflich ausdrücken darf). Und das ist, dass was mich an meisten an den Random-Gruppen ankotzt. Man kann froh sein wenn ein Hi oder Hallo am anfang ausgetauscht wird. Meisten muss man mit Möchtegernspielern, Ultrapros und anderen Geziefer rumprügeln . Alle wissen es besser und meinen mit ihrem gestänkere rumprollen zu müssen. Wenn das wenigsten auf eine angemessene Art geschehen würde. Ich kann mich noch an meine Anfänge erinnern, man kam in eine Instanz als "Anfänger" und lernte was dazu. Hat man einen fehler gemacht wurden man aufgeklärt einem  gesagt wie man es besser machen kann. Dort war Kritik angemessen. Heute wird man schon unhöflich angepöbelt bevor man einen fehler macht und das ist das was mich sehr traurig stimmt. 

Aber was solls Random kurz Hi und BB sagen Gruppenchat überlesen sein bestes tun und hoffen nie wieder eine Gruppe mit diesen Spieler zubilden. 


MFg Sirgionzo

PS: es gibt aber auch schöne und lustige momente in Random-Groups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sollten wir nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich finde folgende Leute am schlimmsten:
1. Leute die frisch 80er in Heros flamen (ist nunmal für frisch80er um sich zu equippen).
2. Leute die nach dem 1. Wipe abhauen.
3. Leute die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können (Ich verlange kein Ensidia niveau aber man sollte als DK nicht mit zaubermacht eq intsockel und frostpräsenz schaden machen wollen)
4. Flamer (vor allem wenn sie keine Ahnung haben)
5. Leute die nichtmal hi und bb sagen können. Ob es rnd ist oder nicht das ist eine Frage von Anstand.


----------



## Dolanya (14. Juli 2010)

letztens erst mit meinem priest (da noch lvl 75) erlebt:

Ini war violette festung 

Tank (DK) tankt super ohne probleme durch die ini durch... dann kurz vor dem erscheinen des 2. bosses hatte er ein level up und verlässt die gruppe...
4 ratlose spieler wollen schnell via tool nen neuen tank suchen aber da kommt schon der boss und semmelt alle um-,- darauf verlässt der heiler die grp und danach löst sich die grp auf...

oder so etwas ähnliches im nexus pala tank hat seine quest fertig und verlässt die gruppe...


immer wieder ganz toll sowas wenn da wer nur zu seinem eigenen vorteil handelt... 

hatte auch ein ticket geschrieben weil ich der meinung bin soetwas gehört irgendwie bestraft ... aber nein der GM hat mich dann nur darauf hingewiesen das es jedem frei steht wann er die ini verlassen will .... O.o

seh nur ich das so oder ist das echt das allerletzte das sich solche leute sowas erlauben und dann nach 30 min wieder neu anmelden und dann evtl. das gleiche wieder abziehen


----------



## Gionzo (14. Juli 2010)

@Dolanya was willste da machen solche Horst hast du immer^^ Wobei habe auch schon einmal vorzeitig die Gruppe verlassen weil es einfach kein Bock mehr gemacht hat. Hatte mit meinem Priest (lv 45) das  vergnügen einen palatank zu heilen der das minimun Lv für die instanz hatte. Aber anstelle vorsichtig die Grp anzugehen nein er muss ja komplett rein rennen. Da konnte ich trotz Diziskillung nicht heilen und nach dem 4 wipe war mir das zu doof einfach. 


Offtopic: gibt es einen "ich habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit RND-Groups gemacht " Tread ? würde mich mal wirklich interesieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolanya (14. Juli 2010)

@ Gionzo wenns scheiße läuft ok dann hätt ich mich nicht darüber geärgert aber es lief bei beiden fällen alles super kein whipe der dmg war ok die leute kannten die bosse etc. aber trotzdem haben die die grps verlassen weil sie 1. lvl up hatten und 2. die quest fertig hatten
und das ist dann schon was asi :-/


----------



## Kuya (14. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen was ihr am meisten an "LFG Tool rnd Gruppen" hasst?



Da ich mehr der "Querdenker" bin, mal ein paar Dinge von mir dazu: 

#1: Gruppenmitglieder die ein Problem damit haben das man mit seinem Charakter seinen ganz eigenen Spielstiel hat, und dir soviel vorschreiben/verbieten wollen, dass du den drang hast ihnen einen stumpfen Gegenstand quer über den Pixelkopf zu ziehen.^^ 

#2: Tanks die sich darüer aufregen, dass man in den Gammel-HC's mit den NPC's seine spielchen spielt. (Fear,Sheep, Novas, Lanzen, Infernos, Verbannen, etc.). Sonst kann ich ja auch gleich auf /follow gehen.

#3: Healer die sich über das gezielte hinzupullen von einzelnen Pats aufregen, wobei sie selbst" dann" so gut wie nichts zu healen brauchen.

#4: Tanks die durch die Inin schleichen, obwohl sie vom Equip her einem "Mittelschweren Gefechtspanzer" entsprechen und sowieso kaum einen krazer abkriegen. (Versteh ich einfach nicht xD)

#4: Nerftötende Perfektionisten von Healern, die (als Affli) einem jeden Aderlass Malus instant weghealen, obwohl dessen HP-Pingpong mit dem "incoming heal" seiner Spells sowieso wieder voll ist. Aber trotzdem meckern (why? ^^)

#6: Sich noch immer über deinen eigenwilligen Spielstiel ärgern, wenngleich du damit schon 3x nen Wipe verhindert hast. (was ist deren Problem?)

#7: Tanks die sich aufregen, wenn man mal Aggro zieht. (Dann wirds wenigstens mal interessant und man erwacht mal aus seinem Halbschlaf^^)

#8: Randoms die leaven, nur weil die Random-Ini gerade zufällig Okkulus ist. ( so schlimm ist die Inze auch nicht, und sie dauert ja auch net ewig >.>')

#9: Tanks/Healer die in einer Gammel HC plötzlich anfangen nerftötend~umständliche "einen fragwürdigen Vorteil bringende", sowie "normalerweise unübliche" Gruppentaktik zu verlangen, deren "unnötige & komplizierte erläuterung" schon gefühlte 2 Std. dauert. (und wir dann auch noch wegen sowas Wipen >.>).

#10: Gruppenmitglieder die vor dem Boss anfangen zu diskutieren "bekomm ich das XY wenn's Dropt?" erstmal abwarten "ob es überhaupt droppt", und dann wirste schon sehen wer Bedarf hat. (Mit skuriler Diplomatie vermeintliches Würfelpech im Vorfeld kompensieren ist Epic Fail^^)

#11: Reppkosten-Gejammer (Ich versteh euch ja, aber mittlerweile ist doch keiner mehr großartig verarmt in diesem Spiel) (... mit ausnahme von mir >.<).

#12: Gruppenmitglieder die so tun, als wär mit ner beuen Inze von nem Patch das "Rad" neu erfunden worden. (Same Shit, different Style, we know to play our Class °_^')

#13: Gruppenmitglieder die sich über PvP Equip ärgern. /stellt euch nicht so an, wir reden ja nicht von ICC, wobei selbst da bis zu nem gewissen Grad...).

#14: Nach dem Buffen Pullen, wenn man ohne Mana dasteht, und dann /whispern "mach ma was". (Ich muss ja "NIEMANDEN" Buffen, echt nich also.. xD)

#15: Gruppenmitglieder die sich Extra Blöde anstellen, und so tun als wüssten sie nicht was man meint, wenn man sie anspriecht. (z.B.: Jäger mit Pet auf Aggro und Autoshot durch die halbe ini..).

#16: Nerftötende Raidleader, für die du extra auf den Main loggen musst, um ihnen dämliche Erfolge zu posten, weil sie deinem Wort nicht Glauben. (Wenn ich nur mist labern würde, merkst du das schon beim Bosspull oder nich >.>). 

#17: Spieler, die Spieler nach ihrer Gearscore beurteilen... (Voidzone-verstorbene-6k Gearscore-Movement-Grobmotoriker machen weitaus weniger Schaden. ne Handvoll von denen ist "immer" vertreten >.>).

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.^^

Cya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

